# TiVoWeb Module : Manual Record



## cwingert

This module allows you to setup a manual recording from TiVoWeb.

I wrote this because selecting a program by the schedule in the various form (the ui, whats on, channelgrid) is very time consuming. I can use this method to schedule a recording in about 5 seconds.

This does module does do ToDo contention check.

See attachment later in thread.


----------



## disco

Excellent job, cwingert! Works great!...except...I get this error in the ui ToDo list on TiVoWeb after creating a recording...deleting the planned recording via TiVo makes TiVoWeb ToDo viewable again:


> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_ui '/todo' ''
> no such object:
> while executing
> "dbobj $series fsid"
> ("uplevel" body line 45)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
> set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
> set manual 0
> set suggestion 0
> if {$::version3} {
> set ..."
> (procedure "action_todo" line 72)
> invoked from within
> "action_todo $chan 7 $env"
> (procedure "::action_ui" line 29)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## cwingert

What version of TiVoWeb are you using? Anyone else have problems?


----------



## jberman

Hi.... great idea for a module (first the Channel Grid and now this.... great stuff!).

Just reporting in: I get the same error as above when creating a recording then trying to view the ToDo list with TivoWeb (and I can confirm that deleting the planned recording via the Tivo makes the TivoWeb ToDo list accessible again):



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
no such object: 
    while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 45)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
		set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
		set manual 0
		set suggestion 0
		if {$::version3} {
		   set ..."
    (procedure "action_todo" line 72)
    invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
    (procedure "::action_ui" line 29)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

(FWIW, I'm running TivoWeb 1.9.4 final, complete with the genrenums and time zone updates for ui.itcl)

Also, I notice that the module's recordings are made at Best quality, and there doesn't seem to be a way to change it to a different quality setting. That (minor?) addition would be a great feature, and make this module truly indespensible.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by cwingert _
> *What version of TiVoWeb are you using? Anyone else have problems? *


UK Series 1 Thomson 2.5.5 - no problems here.

To do shows as before.


----------



## disco

I'm running 1.9.4 final with LJ's slotfree-ui, thumbs and whatson itcl's. Just recently reinstalled, so no channelgrid yet, but was planning on it...


----------



## gamehendge2000

same problem here


----------



## cwingert

Looks like a 3.0 thing, I am using 2.5

Anyway, here is a new version that adds a series object, which I believe is what TiVoWeb is complaining about.


----------



## disco

Works GREAT now, cwingert! Thanks for the update for 3.0!


----------



## dssripper

Thanks for the app!!!
However, I am receiving the following error:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
can't read "tvratingnums": no such variable
while executing
"html_form_select "ratingstr" $tvratingnums $tvratingvals $ratingstr"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 80)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Tivoweb 1.9.4 v3.0

Thanks in advance!

Dss


----------



## kitschcamp

It only seems to record in Basic on my UK Tivo 2.5.5. My default recording quality is medium, but most stuff I record as high.

Any way of changing it?


----------



## disco

kitschcamp: hacking into the file, I see a line where it says:


Code:


$recording set BitRate 0

Might you be able to change that to a 1, 2, or 3? I have NO clue....but I'm giving it a try later...


----------



## mrtickle

Great module!

I think the recording quality setting is in this bit of code:


Code:


               if { ! $::version3 } {
                  # Only needed for 2.x
                  # Basic
                  dbobj $recording set RecordQuality 0
               }

The other modules in tivoweb have lines code which set RecordQuality to 0 for Basic, 40 for medium, 75 for High and 100 for Best. Give that a try...


----------



## disco

Nope...changing that didn't seem to change anything...

Oddly, though, my TiVo records manual recordings at Best, even though my default on TiVo is Basic....


----------



## kitschcamp

Hmmm.... Seems it lists it in To Do as recording in Basic, but actually records at best. Bizarre. 

Still, the modules just in time to force a recording on the bonus channels for Wimbledon fortnight, so I aint complaining!


----------



## WTF

I get the same error:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
can't read "tvratingnums": no such variable
while executing
"html_form_select "ratingstr" $tvratingnums $tvratingvals $ratingstr"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 80)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


I have a sa1 with 3.0.


----------



## kitschcamp

> _Originally posted by mrtickle _
> *Great module!
> 
> I think the recording quality setting is in this bit of code:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> if { ! $::version3 } {
> # Only needed for 2.x
> # Basic
> dbobj $recording set RecordQuality 0
> }
> 
> The other modules in tivoweb have lines code which set RecordQuality to 0 for Basic, 40 for medium, 75 for High and 100 for Best. Give that a try... *


Yup, that does it. There are two locations to change - there is another bit later on



Code:


               }

               dbobj $seasonpass set Duration $duration
               dbobj $seasonpass set MaxRecordings 5
               dbobj $seasonpass set Priority $maxPriority
               dbobj $seasonpass set RecordQuality 75
               dbobj $seasonpass set StartTimeLocal $rectime
               dbobj $seasonpass set Station $station
               dbobj $seasonpass set Type 2
            }


----------



## kitschcamp

And for those worried about editing, here's a High Quality one I prepared earlier.

Rename to .itcl rather than .itcl.txt to work with.


----------



## JaBZ

How do I load this module on 3.0?


----------



## kitschcamp

ftp it to your /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/modules directory in binary mode, then reload Tivoweb.


----------



## bvolb

nice addition to tivoweb! how about the ability to schedual recurring recordings (like one recording every week) just like the manual recording feature on tivo itself. just a suggestion


----------



## cwingert

This version 
-changes some recording state variables based on input from Lightn
-actually fills in entries in the manual season pass ToDos (up to two weeks ahead), after that it is up to the TiVo to add Todo entries
-adds the ability to change the record quality.

Enjoy.


----------



## jberman

> _Originally posted by cwingert _
> *Enjoy.*


Thank you!!


----------



## disco

EXCELLENT update, cwingert! Very nice!:up:


----------



## cojonesdetoro

This is a great addition for those of us with an unsubbed Tivo (2nd tivo for 'storage'). I have a 3.0 SA1 and it works here. 

ToDo Recordings
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.

Thanks much for your efforts.


----------



## cojonesdetoro

If you're looking for suggestions on features to add, it might be nice to allow choosing an arbitrary date instead of limiting to the near future.

BTW: Just a humble suggestion, it's a great app as it stands and the change may not be worth the trouble if it's an arduous task.


----------



## jnors

Hello,

I am having the same problem as several others. 

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
can't read "tvratingnums": no such variable
while executing
"html_form_select "ratingstr" $tvratingnums $tvratingvals $ratingstr"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 80)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

I cleaned out tivoweb-tcl and re-installed it with only manrec.itcl added to the modules directory (before i had several other add-ons).

I still have the same error.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
John


----------



## spiider

I am also getting this error msg... this is after I let my UK unsubscribed tivo dialup and the service has bee deactivated...

anything that can be done to fix this ?


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
can't read "tvratingnums": no such variable
while executing
"html_form_select "ratingstr" $tvratingnums $tvratingvals $ratingstr"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 94)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## cojonesdetoro

> _Originally posted by spiider _
> *I am also getting this error msg... this is after I let my UK unsubscribed tivo dialup and the service has bee deactivated...
> *


I got a similar problem with tivoweb info module. I commented out a bunch of stuff it was looking for and it fixed it. I'm pretty sure I did the same thing with this script but I lost my changes in typical Tivo /var filesystem renewal. Now I do backups more regularly. If I find the time, I'll try to recreate what I did to pass this error. I believe it only happens when adding a repeating recording. 1-off recordings should still work.


----------



## spiider

Well the one off recording button is not showing up so I can't make them either


----------



## sanderton

tvratingvals is set in the initial ui.itcl setup. Try browsing to a User Interface screen first, before using manrec, or do a Full Reload.

If the unsubbed nature of your TiVo prevents that procedure from running, you could try adding these lines to manrec:

set tvratingnums "1 2 3 4 5 6"
set tvratingvals "TV-Y7 TV-Y TV-G TV-PG TV-14 TV-MA"


----------



## spiider

All works now  

Thanks again Stuart !


----------



## wheelbarrow

This is cool, but it would be even better if i could set the "until I delete Flag"

Keep up the great work guys.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## andrelx

This is a GREAT addtion to Tivoweb.

I can add individual shows, but have a problem creating a "every saturday" seasons pass. When I try to program it, I receive this error message:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Sex And The City";set "descriptionstr" "-";set "chnsel" "1943571";set "wodatetz" "1071878400";set "wotimetz" "12";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "45";set "ratingstr" "4";set "recqual" "100";set "forcerecord" "0";set "repeat" "6";set "submit" "Record";'
can't open object (0x11007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid "
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/SeasonPass" "" 20 {
set seasonpass [ db $db openid $fsid ]
set priority [ dbobj $seasonpass get Prior..."
(procedure "create_manual_season_pass" line 18)
invoked from within
"create_manual_season_pass $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $days $recqual"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 146)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any idea?


----------



## wintersn

I'm getting the same error as 'andrelx', I can schedule single recordings just fine, but when I try to do repeat ones it just dumps this error every time.

Any thoughts? I'm running a SA Phillips 112, subscribed, ver 3.0-01-1-000

Nate

--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "test";set "descriptionstr" "test";set "chnsel" "2021";set "wodatetz" "1073088000";set "wotimetz" "3";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "6";set "recqual" "0";set "forcerecord" "1";set "repeat" "2";set "submit" "Record";'
can't open object (0x11007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid "
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/SeasonPass" "" 20 {
set seasonpass [ db $db openid $fsid ]
set priority [ dbobj $seasonpass get Prior..."
(procedure "create_manual_season_pass" line 18)
invoked from within
"create_manual_season_pass $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $days $recqual"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 146)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## ldang

cwingert,

I love this program. I use my tivo to record DirectTV PPV via the SVideo
input. However, your original program does not include my SVideo due
to it not being in the "Watch" programs as defined by the UI->ChannelGuide. 
(My SVideo is in the "All" programs.)

I merge that portion of the program from ui.itcl into your program.
I was wondering if you would be kind enough to incorporate this
change, so that in your future release, I don't have to make this
change again.

Attached is manrec.itcl with the above mentioned changes. I have
tested on my Tivo and it works.

Thanks for creating this program,
ldang


----------



## cgunn

I made a minor change to ldang's "All" channels update so that 12 noon shows up as 12 pm instead of 12 am.


----------



## TiVoMango

nice one ldang and cgunn 

I was wondering if that was possible to do as I have freeview as a second source via UHF but no channels are selected as channels I watch


----------



## mjw3786

Thanks for this one! I think I am just about settled in to TiVo...all the hacks are installed and seem to be working fine! 

thanks to everyone whose hardwork helped to get all of this content out to all of us leechers


----------



## Snoopy

Perhaps the best function of TiVoWeb for me and my girlfriend is the whatson.itcl. I have attached a screen shot of the latest. It's frusterating though because real often, we see something that we would like to record the next showing of. This is far from easy and requires going through several screens to get there. With manual record, you have to fill in the data (very usefull in other situations though). I wonder if there would be a way to either tie in the function of the manrec.itcl or add a button that would allow a direct recording. It could automatically do something like "record next available" without the need to do anything else. I think the whatson is probably the most widely used module in tivoweb but there is just no way to do the "record next available" directly from it. In fact, it's much easier just to write it down and use the remote control. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## 10203

Not sure I've understood the question, but the quickest way to record a particular episode is to click on the Series link, then pick one that doesn't conflict with something else. To get a season pass the quickest way is to click on the episode and click Get Season Pass. Is that what you meant?


----------



## Snoopy

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Not sure I've understood the question, but the quickest way to record a particular episode is to click on the Series link, then pick one that doesn't conflict with something else. To get a season pass the quickest way is to click on the episode and click Get Season Pass. Is that what you meant? *


Yes, However, that is still 5 clicks (count em) beyond the initial what's on listitng. I think it would be very usefull to have a "record next avail" movie or episode button right on the what's on screen. It would take alot of the legwork out of it. Even once you go through the clicks to record, then you have to click back 5 times to get back. It's quite the nuisance.


----------



## 10203

Ah, right. One shortcut is to open the link from What's On in a new window (shift-click or right-click, "N" in IE) - then once you're done scheduling just close the window and you're back to the What's On screen at the same place you left it. That's four less clicks


----------



## Snoopy

Thanks LJ. I know the shortcut for opening in new window. What i posted was intended to be a feature request. It appears it's something that could easily be added to whatson.itcl


----------



## bvolb

does anyone know how to create recurring manual recordings via tivoweb...I, like others, get errors when using the manrecord module to try to set up repeating recordings...

any suggestions?


----------



## cgunn

> _Originally posted by Snoopy _
> *Perhaps the best function of TiVoWeb for me and my girlfriend is the whatson.itcl. I have attached a screen shot of the latest. It's frusterating though because real often, we see something that we would like to record the next showing of. This is far from easy and requires going through several screens to get there. With manual record, you have to fill in the data (very usefull in other situations though). I wonder if there would be a way to either tie in the function of the manrec.itcl or add a button that would allow a direct recording. It could automatically do something like "record next available" without the need to do anything else. I think the whatson is probably the most widely used module in tivoweb but there is just no way to do the "record next available" directly from it. In fact, it's much easier just to write it down and use the remote control. Any thoughts are appreciated. *


It's not exactly what you were asking for, but I modified cwingert's manrec.itcl, sanderton's confres.itcl and TivoWebPlus's ui.itcl to add a manual recording button to the "showing" screen (viewable by clicking the episode title). I did this to allow me to transfer recordings to another TiVo. But if you set the other TiVo name to be the same as your current TiVo, you could use it to manually record the show in 2 clicks (Episode link and then Record button)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1833294#post1833294


----------



## 10203

Well not one click, but two  - I just posted an updated ui.itcl to my site that adds a 'record the show and ignore any conflicts' link.


----------



## WatchDog

I have no problem with FTP or telnet or running TivoWeb. I am trying to ftp and copy the manual record itcl into the modules directory and errors out. I have tried to quit tivoweb and still get an error that won't let me write to that directory. I can Ftp and copy files to other directories on my tivo. Can someone please let me know what I am doing wrong. I used sleeper.iso to set up my tivo and the tivoweb-tcl directory is in /usr/tivoweb-tcl. Thanks in advance for any help.

WatchDog


----------



## rit_emt

Here's what I get if I try to setup a repeated recording for every Saturday...

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "test";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "375898";set "wodatetz" "1082160000";set "wotimetz" "18";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "0";set "forcerecord" "0";set "repeat" "6";set "submit" "Record";'
can't open object (0x11007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid "
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/SeasonPass" "" 20 {
set seasonpass [ db $db openid $fsid ]
set priority [ dbobj $seasonpass get Prior..."
(procedure "create_manual_season_pass" line 18)
invoked from within
"create_manual_season_pass $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $days $recqual"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 146)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Well not one click, but two  - I just posted an updated ui.itcl to my site that adds a 'record the show and ignore any conflicts' link. *


Does this work with Series 1 DirecTiVo's? When I tried it (after disabling TiVoWebPlus 1.0's built in ui.itcl) I get an error when I click an episode.

Should we be keeping the "ui.lj.20040404.itcl" name intact? I tried it both ways.


----------



## 10203

Yup, it should work with all TiVos. Any name that ends in '.itcl' should be ok as long as it's alphabetically after any other ui's you've got loaded. (This one replaces all functions in the standard ui, so you should only need this ui, but having others loaded shouldn't make any difference.)

What error do you get? Maybe I need to make it TiVoWebPlus-aware.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Yup, it should work with all TiVos. Any name that ends in '.itcl' should be ok as long as it's alphabetically after any other ui's you've got loaded. (This one replaces all functions in the standard ui, so you should only need this ui, but having others loaded shouldn't make any difference.)
> 
> What error do you get? Maybe I need to make it TiVoWebPlus-aware. *


Thanks for the reply LJ. Reinstalled your update ui module, and this is what I get when I click on an episode name:



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_series '/20072' ''
> invalid command name "get_thumbimagelj"
> while executing
> "get_thumbimagelj $score"
> ("uplevel" body line 8)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> set series [db $db openid $objectid]
> set title [strim [dbobj $series get Title]]
> set score [dbobj $series get ThumbData]
> se..."
> (procedure "::action_series" line 15)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## 10203

Hmmm, 'get_thumbimagelj' is in lj_util.itcl. Looks like the version in TWP is a bit old. (TWP has 2.4; current is 3.5). I'll post about it over in DDB...

You could try using v3.5. If the 2.4 in TWP is the same as the original, v3.5 should work fine.


----------



## Fofer

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Hmmm, 'get_thumbimagelj' is in lj_util.itcl. Looks like the version in TWP is a bit old. (TWP has 2.4; current is 3.5). I'll post about it over in DDB...
> 
> You could try using v3.5. If the 2.4 in TWP is the same as the original, v3.5 should work fine. *


Thanks for the heads up. Sho 'nuff, once I installed the newer version of lj_util.itcl, the new "Record despite conflicts" screen seems to work fine. I don't think they modified the 2.4 code in any way (at least, I looked at the code and didn't see any commenting to that effect.)

So hopefully TWP will update the included version to help everyone else out too.

Thanks again!


----------



## slimjime17

Is there a way I can change the default recording quality from Best to High?

Thanks


----------



## Fozzie

Search for:

set recqual 100

and change it to:

set recqual 75


----------



## Fozzie

> _Originally posted by LJ _
> *Well not one click, but two  - I just posted an updated ui.itcl to my site that adds a 'record the show and ignore any conflicts' link. *


LJ - your latest ui.itcl has been working flawlessly for a while now but when I try and display the TDL I get the following:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_ui '/todo' ''
no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}
while executing
"dbobj $series fsid"
("uplevel" body line 45)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type $path $prefix 15 {
set rec [db $db openid $fsid]
set manual 0
set suggestion 0
if {$::version3} {
set ..."
(procedure "action_todo" line 118)
invoked from within
"action_todo $chan 7 $env"
(procedure "::action_ui" line 39)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## 10203

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}*


 That error normally means something along the lines of the database is extra busy (have a peek in tvlog and see what it's up to). Either try again in a few minutes or you may have to restart TiVoWeb (a couple of times).


----------



## Fozzie

Cheers LJ. All working fine this morning


----------



## 10203

:up: Cool


----------



## kelnt

> _Originally posted by wintersn _
> *I'm getting the same error as 'andrelx', I can schedule single recordings just fine, but when I try to do repeat ones it just dumps this error every time.
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm running a SA Phillips 112, subscribed, ver 3.0-01-1-000
> 
> Nate
> 
> --cut here--
> action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "test";set "descriptionstr" "test";set "chnsel" "2021";set "wodatetz" "1073088000";set "wotimetz" "3";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "6";set "recqual" "0";set "forcerecord" "1";set "repeat" "2";set "submit" "Record";'
> can't open object (0x11007)
> 
> while executing
> "db $db openid $fsid "
> ("uplevel" body line 2)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/SeasonPass" "" 20 {
> set seasonpass [ db $db openid $fsid ]
> set priority [ dbobj $seasonpass get Prior..."
> (procedure "create_manual_season_pass" line 18)
> invoked from within
> "create_manual_season_pass $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $days $recqual"
> (procedure "::action_manrec" line 146)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here-- *


Has anybody found a solution to these errors. Aparantly I'm not the only one who can't schedule a repeating program. I thought maybe it was a result of not being subbed, but Nate's post disprove's that theory.


----------



## hh75

Hi,

I love the Manual Record tivoweb module BUT I can't get it to record more than 'once'. Whenever I try to setup a season pass I get the following sort of error. Did anyone figure this out as I believe a number of people had the same problem?

Rgds Halfdan

Series 1 Tivo user in New Zealand

Season Pass
Creating Season Pass... 
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "One News";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "19016";set "wodatetz" "1084320000";set "wotimetz" "18";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "40";set "forcerecord" "0";set "repeat" "daily";set "submit" "Record";'
can't open object (0x11007)

while executing
"db $db openid $fsid "
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/SeasonPass" "" 20 {
set seasonpass [ db $db openid $fsid ]
set priority [ dbobj $seasonpass get Prior..."
(procedure "create_manual_season_pass" line 18)
invoked from within
"create_manual_season_pass $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $days $recqual"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 146)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## cojonesdetoro

> _Originally posted by hh75 _
> *Hi,
> I love the Manual Record tivoweb module BUT I can't get it to record more than 'once'. *


*

I assume this is an unsubbed Tivo (they don't offer service in New Zealand, do they?). I think this is a known problem with an unsubbed Tivo and the manual recording module. I also recall there was a fix posted. .. not sure.*


----------



## hh75

Yes - unsubbed in NZ, but other posts above are from subbed users.

Any chance you rememebr where the fix might have been ?

Halfdan


----------



## hh75

Hi,

It looks like there are a lot of people who love manual record, but can't get it to successfully schedule a repeated recording - one shot only.

Has anyone found a solution to this?


----------



## deanm_nz

'one off' recordings work perfectly 'tho.

Anyone have a fix?


----------



## kelnt

> _Originally posted by cojonesdetoro _
> *I assume this is an unsubbed Tivo (they don't offer service in New Zealand, do they?). I think this is a known problem with an unsubbed Tivo and the manual recording module. I also recall there was a fix posted. .. not sure. *


Would a possible fix be to add a "no nag" channel and load some fake data into the Tivo. I've some info on the OzTivo sites, but they go farther than I'm ready to go with with my Tivo. They have all sorts of software for weekly generating guide date. I'm not interested in the hassle of keeping my Tivo provided with data for all 6 channels I recieve. I just want to be able to get full functionality from Manual Record.

Full Functionality = The ability to schedule a recording at a certain data and time. To give the recording a name. To have the option of repeating the recording at the interval I choose.

Has anybody any experience /w Manual Record via TivoWeb on an un-subbed 3.0 SA1?

Id be interested in hearing some other thoughts on solutions.

Thanks,
Keln


----------



## john1980

I will take this task on board (with respect to the SeasonPass error that is occuring). I think this is related to this group only holding a "Special" tydir.

This is not required for the UK (v2.5.5) model, but I will make the appropriate changes to my existing codebase (0.0.7) to get it working on a Unsub'd US-3.0 system and post it to this thread. Give me something to do over the weekend


----------



## john1980

This is all very odd... not sure how anyone has had this working under 3.0? Looking at the databases (MFS) the version 2.5.5. UK TiVo stores it's season passes under /SeasonPass, whereas the v3.0 US TiVo is storing it's season passes under /SeasonPass/User (and /SeasonPass/Special).

So the manrec.itcl code was trying to open up these sub-tydir's (Special/User) thinking they were SeasonPasses...

As I am not sure that all v3.0 systems use Special/User I have modified the code using a catch error conditional rather than using the ::version3 flag. Essentially it looks for /SeasonPass/Special and if it finds that then it looks in /SeasonPass/User for the passes (else it looks in /SeasonPass).

If there are problems post back here... but it is working on my 2.5.5 and 3.0 system.


----------



## hh75

Thanks so much for your efforts - manrec works great for me now


----------



## john1980

Now that you are able to manually record many shows you may like to have a look at something that will clean up the "Manual: " tags at the beginning of the displayed shows.

TivoTitle.tcl is a great little script that will handle this (and many other tasks).

Essentially you can run it in safe mode using "TivoTitle.tcl -c -s" to get it to display the changes it is going to make... such as changing the ShowType from 5 (Manual recording) to 3 (Special recording). Once you have checked this, then you can get it to perform the changes using "TivoTitle.tcl -c". This will cleanup the "Now Showing" menu on your Tivo.

The existing version (0.97) does not work with v3 as this uses a different mechanism to tag manual recordings, it uses a RecordingBehaviour tydir (with both a PresentationBehaviour and ProgramGuideBehaviour entry) to determine the ShowType. I will have a look at modifying the code to handle this.

UPDATE: I have updated TivoTitle.tcl (0.98) so that it will handle manual recordings under version 3.0 (and above) of the software. The software can be found on its thread at the Deal Database forum.

http://www.************.com/forum/showthread.php?p=167245#post167245


----------



## hh75

Thanks - would certainly be useful to have a version that works with 3+


----------



## cojonesdetoro

There's already a script to remove manual tags. I use it and it works well.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=159897&highlight=delmanual.tcl

Thanks for the efforts.

EDIT: It works on my US SA1/3.0 and looks easy enough to incorporate into the manrec module. Removing the tag may as well the default bahevior. I can't see any value in knowing that the recording was 'manua' from the Tivo interface.


----------



## john1980

Can't post URL's so I have included the new version here.

It can not be included in the Manual Recording module as the settings do not become active until the program has started recording. So you must wait until the start time before altering the rags.

I run the script from cron at 3am every day.


----------



## hh75

Thanks to both of you - great solutions


----------



## ywu

I am trying to amend the manrec0.8 code so that a couple of the other programs will work with it (Conflict Resolve and Digiguide - UK). What I've been able to deduce so far is that both these modules call manrec without a parameter "keepdays=x" causing an internal error.

Not being proficient at all in TCL, I've not been able to create the right "if" statement to create a default value should one not be passed by the URL, something along the lines of (in layman terms):

if keepdays parameter does not exist then
set keepdays to 6

so that the "create_manual_todo_recording" procedure passes this new value of 6.

The best I've managed is (which seems to work):

if {[info exists keepdays]} { } else {set keepdays 6}

I don't know how to do a boolean NOT on the "info exists" expression, hence the roundabout way using "else"!!

Can anyone help please?


----------



## john1980

What you have done is fine... you can perform a NOT using '!' such as:

if {![info exists keepdays]} {set keepdays 6}

You could also have just set the variable before the "eval $env" line, as this is that is parsing the supplied variables.

What I have done is move the default settings (of keepday,keepmost and weeks) outside of the evaluation test to see of the module has been called directly so that the variables will always be set up. These changes have been made to v0.0.9 (Updated 29/Jun/04 to include the following URL reference).


----------



## ayjayr

G'day

I have just update from version v0.0.7 to v0.0.8 to v0.0.9 and was wondering if you would mind including the following in your code so as to make it easy to see from the browser what version is running?

Stolen from BoyGenius' module "backup.itcl" for "Backing up Season Passes and Wishlists"

Add the following to line 4:


Code:


set global_manrec_version "v0.0.9"
#

Add the following (in blue) between:



Code:


puts $chan [html_form_input "submit" "submit" "Record"]
[COLOR=blue]puts $chan "<br><br><br><small>manrec.itcl module version"
puts $chan [html_link "[I]insert LINK to this thread[/I]" $::global_manrec_version]
puts $chan "</small><br><br>"[/COLOR]
puts $chan [html_form_end]

_Note: you'll have to change the "insert LINK to this thread", as the forum thinks I'm trying to post a URL and I'm not allowed_ 

This will now show what version is running via the browser and provide a link to where to find the next version 

Thanks for the great module


----------



## phrend

Wow... this is good stuff. I only wish that the latest version was attached to the first post so I didn't have to read through every post to find the version that I should be using.

Thanks for the useful tool guys!


----------



## kelnt

john1980,

You rock!!! I greatly enjoy having the full functionality of manrec. 
Thank you for your efforts.


-----------------
keln


----------



## kelnt

I have an unsubbed Phillips SA1 v3.0.
I think i'm having a time zone issue. If I use the manual record module to schedule a repeating recording for before 7:00pm it will be scheduled properly. (GMT offset in my time zone is -6:00.) If I set a reapeating recording for after 7:00pm (after 12:00 gmt) the module outputs the proper dates, but when I checkl the TODO list every thing is set a day ahead of time. For example:
I set a repeating weekday recording for 11:00pm, here is the output form the Manual Record Module:
# beging qoute
Season Pass
Creating Season Pass... Done.

ToDo Recordings (2 weeks)
August 23, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
August 24, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
August 25, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
August 26, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
August 27, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
August 30, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
August 31, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
September 01, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
September 02, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
September 03, 2004
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Showing... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
#Ending qoute

When I look at the todo list this is what I see: (unnessary entries have been removed.)

#Beginning Qoute

Sun	8/22	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Mon	8/23	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Tue	8/24	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Wed	8/25	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Thu	8/26	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Sun	8/29	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Mon	8/30	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Tue	8/31	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Wed	9/1	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
Thu	9/2	11:00 pm	KYTV	Manual: keln	Not an Episode--Program Info	
#end Qoute

as you can see the recordings start on Sunday and end on Thursday.

I'm not sure if this is an issue with Manual Record or a deeper issue with TivoWebPlus.

Can someone point me in the rightr direction? Possibly with some troublshooting tips.

Thanks,
Keln


----------



## john1980

The manrec.itcl module uses the global tzoffset variable under TivoWeb+. It could be that the UI module that handles the TODO list may not be aware of this? Are you able to check the TODO list using the TiVo menu rather than the TivoWeb+ interface?


----------



## kelnt

I have not observed any differences between the on screen Todo List and the the TivoWeb+ Todo List. I do not use another time sensitve TivoWeb+ module that I can check with. I also don't know if the TivoWeb+ Todo List rely's on the tzoffset variable. 
Could I insert a test line in manrec.itcl to output the value of the tzoffest variable?

If it is set wrong: do you happen to know where TivoWeb+ set the tzoffest variable.? I assume that it pulls it from a MFS location, but I have read conflicting locations depending on the TIVO software version.


----------



## philhu

I tried to load manrec.itcl into tivowebplus 1.0-final.

No error, just doesn't show in the menu

I tried a full reload and even a quit, manual restart

This is a Series 2 standalone, v4.01b

Is it not made to work on this version?


----------



## kelnt

Well I tried outputting the value of txoffset. I get -18000.
I assume this is seconds? equaling -300?

My normal offset for my timezone is -6:00, but currently it is -5:00 because of daylite savings.

Is -18000 correct?

keln


----------



## john1980

kelnt:
-18000 seconds equals -300 minutes, which equals -5 hours, so I think this is correct in your situation. We need to do a little more debugging... would it be possible to create a single manual recording a few days ahead using the manrec module, and then check the TODO list under the TiVo GUI to see if it is correct. And then would it be possible to create a "weekday" manual recording via the manrec module and check the TODO list via the TiVo GUI to see if it is correct. If you could report the findings then I will have a better idea of where the problem may be located.

I am sorry about this but my TiVo's both use a txoffset of 0 as this is the value used in my EPG source. If I have time over the weekend I may play around with my timezone to see if I can duplicate the problem.

philhu:
I have absolutely no idea if the manrec module will work on a Series 2 (v4.01b) TiVo system. I do not have access to one of these systems so am unable to test or diagnose what the issue may be.


----------



## kelnt

I got the math on the time after I posted. whoops. 

Here are smoe scenarios and there results:

If set a one-time recording for a date in the future at 10:00pm: 
it is accurate in the TODO GUI.

If I set a weekday recording for a program starting Wed.:
The TODO GUI show a recording for tonite at 10:00pm, Thursday, then Sunday, Monday, etc. Again the output from Manual Record shows the right dates.

If I set a recording to repeat tonite (Wednesday) at 10:00pm and repeat on future Wednesday's: 
The TODO GUI shows recordings set for Tuesday 8/31 and Tuesday 9/7 but nothing for tonite (I presume because it was trying to schedule for yesterday(Tuesday.) Again the output from Manual Record shows the right dates: Wed. 9/1 and Wed 9/8.

Of course if I scedule these same recordings to record before 7:00pm they will record on the proper date.


If their is any information I can provide, I will be happy to do so.

Thanks for your assistance.
Keln


----------



## john1980

I have just set the timezone of my system to something other than 0 and was able to duplicate the problem. I have created a new version (0.1.0) that should resolve this issue for you.


----------



## kelnt

So far so good.
I'll give it a thorough test over ther next couple weeks.

I kinda assumed it was a problem with my system because nobody else had reported the bug.
Well thank you so much for your help john1980. IMHO tivoweb /w manrec is a nessesity on un-subbed units. 

Thanks,
keln


----------



## Fred Smith

> _Originally posted by john1980 _
> *I have just set the timezone of my system to something other than 0 and was able to duplicate the problem. I have created a new version (0.1.0) that should resolve this issue for you. *


John1980,

Thanks for that. It has cured a problem on my UK machine where a season pass recording was recording one hour earlier than expected.

Now can anyone point me in the correct direction to edit the file to correct the 12 midday to display 12PM and not 12AM as per "cgunn" post on the second page of this thread. I have looked at the text of both manual.itcl's but have yet to spot what needs to be changed.


----------



## john1980

> Now can anyone point me in the correct direction to edit the file to correct the 12 midday to display 12PM and not 12AM.


I have modified the code to reflect this... technically speaking we should be using midnight/noon rather than 12AM/12PM. I have changed my mind and used midnight/noon... if you would rather use 12AM/12PM then just search the source for the strings contining midnight and noon and replace them... they are pretty easy to find


----------



## Fred Smith

John1980,

I have already downloaded and installed the version posted yesterday with 12AM and 12PM and it is working fine, thanks. My DVD-Rs, STBs etc use AM and PM and not midnight / midday.

The reason I originally asked was because cwingerts version showed 12 midnight as 0AM and 12 midday as 12AM and your version 0.1.0 showed both 12 midnight and 12 midday as 12AM so it was just confusing. Although I do agree with your now edited and removed comment about the drop down list.

Anyway, it is all working fine so i'll leave it alone, thanks again.


----------



## wheelbarrow

How do i get a manual recording to be saved "until i Delete".

I'm using the diguide plugin, and have changed the keepdays to different numbers and it doesn't seem to change things.


Regards

Paul


----------



## 6022tivo

I have found that there is no option to save until I delete. I normally like doing this??. Any plans for this usefull module.


----------



## john1980

I have had a go at supporting the "Until I Delete" option for Keep Until. I have now had time to test this on my 2.5.5 system so have removed the "beta" label. Let me know if you have any trouble on your systems.


----------



## 6022tivo

Works great for me..

Thanks

Also found the module to remove the MANUAL: from the Now Showing at ..

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=196846


----------



## Fozzie

From another thread:



> _Originally posted by 6022tivo _
> *Also.. while I am on, I noticed the manrec log file is large, will it get too big, or does it clear itself out every now and again?? *


Where is this log file? I couldn't find one on my machine.


----------



## 11274

Has anyone hacked manrec to support the HD Tivo? The problem appears to be that channel numbers are not integers for over the air digital channels.

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
expected integer but got "36.1"
while executing
"lsort -integer [array names channeltablenum]"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 21)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## 6022tivo

> _Originally posted by Fozzie _
> *From another thread:
> 
> Where is this log file? I couldn't find one on my machine. *


I got the hacks mixed up, I meant endpad, not this one, although I direct output to a log file by putting > /var/logs/delman.log & after the command in the cron file.


----------



## john1980

> _Originally posted by km _
> *The problem appears to be that channel numbers are not integers for over the air digital channels.*


Very simple problem to fix... you just need to replace the "-integer" with "-real". I have updated ManRec (v0.1.3) to support the digital channels. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## 11274

> _Originally posted by john1980 _
> *Very simple problem to fix... you just need to replace the "-integer" with "-real". I have updated ManRec (v0.1.3) to support the digital channels. Let me know if it works for you. *


Yes, that does work. Thanks!


----------



## Gudlyf

I have a Toshiba DVD/Tivo unit that includes the Tivo Basic service. Since the service only allows me to record from the guide menu and not from Season Passes, anything I set to record with TivoWebPlus is considered a feature of Tivo+, and so my recorder rejects and never records it. I thought for sure this module would do the trick, but it's the same thing.

Any ideas on how I can mimic setting up recordings in my Tivo Basic system via TivoWebPlus, BESIDES having to shell out the montly fee for the Plus service?

Thanks!


----------



## john1980

> Any ideas on how I can mimic setting up recordings in my
> Tivo Basic system via TivoWebPlus, BESIDES having to shell
> out the montly fee for the Plus service?

Technically, yes I am sure that this can be done. I, however
would be reluctant to do it.

Like many of the TiVo modifications this module was intended
to provide a means by which a Stand-alone (SA) TiVo could be
used in a country that did not have a TiVo service. This is seen
as a "grey area" by many people as it is not intended to reduce
the revenue of TiVo (the company) who provide a great service
in the countries where they operate.

Developing modules or methods to get around a TiVo service
charge would not be ethical. I also have no way of testing or
developing such a modification.

If you wished to have a look at this yourself, then you could
start with removing the code related to the creation of the
Season pass...


----------



## Gotchaa

Do these modules work with tivo web plus on D*


----------



## john1980

> Do these modules work with tivo web plus on D*

I run both TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus on my systems. I am not sure what D* is? If this is a digital cable type system, then I am pretty sure it will.


----------



## Gudlyf

I'm not trying to get away with anything illegal, just trying to do what the Basic service allows me to (which is record shows only 3-days in advance). I'd just like to be able to set up a recording from work (or somewhere else) via the web interface, should I forget to set it up in time.


----------



## john1980

> I'd just like to be able to set up a recording from work (or
> somewhere else) via the web interface, should I forget to
> set it up in time.

There is probably a better module for this... It can be done under
the "What's On" module (which comes with TivoWebPlus). I am
not sure if this module works, but it does have two options (they
are "Record" & "Get Season Pass").

I have attached a version of manrec that does not create a Season
Pass and does not populate the ProgramSource field for the ToDo
Recording.


----------



## Gudlyf

Thanks John! So far it seems to work. I'll keep you posted if I find out otherwise. Now I just wish I could go through the "Search" feature of webplus, select programs that way, and have them register as "manual" recordings.

Incidently, I write a perl script that will take emails sent from my cellphone and set up recording based on short SMS messages. So for example a short SMS message of:

record tit:survivor,cha:wbz,dat:101404,tim:2000,dur:60

The script reads all that and just calls the web page. Some defaults are set in the script, so I don't have to enter the date or duration if they are today and an hour long (although I did show that above, just as an example). I can also leave out the title and it will just call it "Manual". That way even a message of:

record cha:wbz,tim:2000

would record the same thing, as long as I was sending it today.

The only pain was that I had to create an array of the channel mappings, but that wasn't so bad. Anyway, it works!


----------



## john1980

This update allows the user to select wether or not they would like a season pass created. In the past I have been a little annoyed by the fact that I sometimes record more than one consecutive show and give it a title of "ShowA/ShowB/ShowC" only to have it create a season pass by that same name... which is pointless.


----------



## HawkInOz

Sure would like to have half-hour recording options (1:30, 2:30, ...)

Great tool. Thanks!

Steve C.


----------



## john1980

> _Originally posted by HawkInOz _
> _Sure would like to have half-hour recording options (1:30, 2:30, ...)_


Umm... it does have a half-hour recording option. There is a drop down list for the starting hour *and* a drop down list for the starting time (in 5 minute increments). Then there is a data entry box for the duration of the recording.


----------



## robr

i have a feature request. because of the crap ABC is pulling with starting and ending things at odd times (Lost 800-906, bachelor 901-1002), im having to set up a manual record for west wing to start at a specific minute. to do this i need to start at say 9:10 then set the option to start 4 minutes early. any chance of adding the start early option or setting a specific minute (which would be even better). thanks!


----------



## john1980

That stuff is not really acceptable... you should complain to ABC (which will be ignored), but your best option may be to write to the producers of the particular shows who's start/end times are being played with and let them know that you are unable to watch their shows because of this tom-foolery!

I have changed the "Start Minute" field from a drop-down select list, to a text entry field. You may also want to have a look at EndPadPlus if you are not already running it, as it helps pad shows... would not help this particular situation however.


----------



## robr

thanks very much, looks like it works fine to me . lots of people are mailing the network about this one. it looks like they're just taking their largest hit shows and jamming in more commercials at the expense of us and their other shows with a smaller viewing audience.


----------



## asantaga

Just thought Id add I've just installed this module and think its wonderfull..

Thanks 

I'll play with it a bit and try to contribute


----------



## wpatters1229

I know you can set the quality of recording for season passes and in the To Do List. What I can't seem to find is how to change the recording quality when you press record while watching a show....It is always set at "Best". I would like to change that to Medium. I am recording everything in Medium, but when you press the record button is shows Best and then you have to go in and change the options and it then says part of the recording will be in "Best" and the rest in Medium.....I want it all in Medium and not have to go through all those settings everytime I press record. Any hacks to change that setting?


----------



## john1980

> What I can't seem to find is how to change the recording quality when you press record while watching a show


This is not possible. The live buffer is always recorded at best and the TiVo does not have the hardware (or software) to convert the quality of a recording. You need to remember that there is only one encoder and one decoder inside the unit... The live buffer is always using the encoder... if you are viewing a program then you are using the decoder.

To convert a recording you will need unrestricted access to both the decoder and encoder... technically this would be possible if you could disable the live buffer... but this would upset the TiVo application.


----------



## wpatters1229

I understand that but it then allows you to change the recording quality from that point on of the recorded program..i.e. You start viewing a program....5 minutes goes by and you decide to record it. What this now lets you do is save 5 minutes at Best quality and change the rest of the recording to Medium. What encoder is it using then? There must be some way to start out at Medium.


----------



## john1980

> _Originally posted by wpatters1229 _
> *I understand that but it then allows you to change the recording quality from that point on of the recorded program..i.e. You start viewing a program....5 minutes goes by and you decide to record it. What this now lets you do is save 5 minutes at Best quality and change the rest of the recording to Medium. What encoder is it using then? There must be some way to start out at Medium. *


I can give you a more technical answer if you wish, but to put it simply the live buffer will always record in "Best" quality... however if you wish you can use the TivoWeb Resource editor to alter "Best" quality so that it will not use as much disk space. In fact by altering the Resources you will be able to make all of the quality levels the same. I personally do not feel that this is a good solution as you will lower the quality of the picture when watching live TV.

The encoder is a hardware chip (Philips SAA7120).

It should be noted that you are never actually watching a "live feed". The Tivo is taking the input, encoding (compressing) it and storing it on the harddrive. When you are "watching" at the same time it is decoding (decompressing) it from the harddrive and displaying it. This is done to support the timeslip features (instant replay/rewind, etc). So the buffer is not actually a history of what you have been watching, but is in fact the "live feed"... this one of the reasons why when you change channel the live buffer resets.

_Hope this is not too vague... it's sometimes hard to clearly explain things... particularly when dealing with computer related issues_


----------



## Bigdog999

I'm not sure if it's related to manual record or otherwise, but my recordings are 1 hour off.


----------



## wpatters1229

I'm an xIBMer so I understand what you are saying....I notice a slight delay between the tv playing in one room of the house and the one running through the tivo....expected that since I knew everything was being run through a processor/hd/buffer to do the time shifting. I would just be happy with medium quality so when I press record to manually start recording a program it will be in the level I want. I would think that would be a feature programmed into the unit to give users that option rather than they determining what I prefer. They do in all other areas of recording but not in this area.....market research!!!


----------



## lcsneil

Is there anyway to extend the date to further ahead?

Failing that type it in manually - currently it only goes as far as 31st Dec and I wanted to set a manual recording for 22nd Jan.

Ta

Neil


----------



## john1980

> _Originally posted by lcsneil _
> *Is there anyway to extend the date to further ahead?*


Line 375 of the module contains a line with the number of days ahead created for the dropdown list. This by default is 14... if you do not feel like editing it yourself then I have attached a version with this set at 63 day (2months).


----------



## john1980

> _Originally posted by Bigdog999 _
> *I'm not sure if it's related to manual record or otherwise, but my recordings are 1 hour off. *


The Manual Record module uses the global tzoffset setting from TivoWeb. I am guessing that this setting may not be correct.


----------



## lcsneil

> _Originally posted by john1980 _
> *Line 375 of the module contains a line with the number of days ahead created for the dropdown list. This by default is 14... if you do not feel like editing it yourself then I have attached a version with this set at 63 day (2months). *


OK thanks, no probs I'll edit it myself. I think 3 months should do the trick! 

Neil


----------



## dlan

Any chance of supporting dual tuners for us directivo users? Once I have a recording schedule on one tuner I can't use manrec to create a recording at the same time on the second tuner


----------



## john1980

> *Any chance of supporting dual tuners for us directivo users?*


I do not have any access to a directivo and as such have no idea what entries would be required in the database to support such a mechanism. If you wish you could create a few recordings and then have a look in the MFS database (via TivoWeb) to see what entries have been created. If you have a look at the source of the manrec.itcl module then it should give you some pointers on where to look. I am guessing that a whole "table" in the database has been duplicated to cater for the second tuner, but it could be as simple as having an extra flag/field added to the existing entries.

Sorry I could not be of more help, really requires some "trial & error" alterations by somebody with a directivo.


----------



## uktivo

Hi, When I click on the manual record link in tivo web i get the following:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
can't read "tvratingnums": no such variable
while executing
"html_form_select "ratingstr" $tvratingnums $tvratingvals $ratingstr"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 94)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Along with with normal form

any idea?


----------



## john1980

> _Originally posted by uktivo _
> *Hi, When I click on the manual record link in tivo web i get the following:
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> can't read "tvratingnums": no such variable
> *


Wow... that was the first thing I fixed up in this module... I can only assume that you are running the original version. You might like to update to one of the newer ones. The latest (v0.1.5) can be found in this post.


----------



## asantaga-1

Hi All,

I've been using the manual record tivoweb module option on my tivo for a couple of months and its brill.. However one of the things I've noticed is that it doesnt allow you to enter an "Episode Name". 


Initially I thought adding 
dbobj $program set Episode "blah blah blah"
would work, but it gave and error that episode wasnt a valid attribute...

trawling though the mfs filesystem using tivoweb it confirms it isnt part of the program structure..

Is this possible??

Angelo


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> I've been using the manual record tivoweb module option on my tivo for a couple of months and its brill.. However one of the things I've noticed is that it doesnt allow you to enter an "Episode Name".
> 
> Initially I thought adding
> dbobj $program set Episode "blah blah blah"
> would work, but it gave and error that episode wasnt a valid attribute...


I think you will find that it is called "EpisodeTitle"  I might alter the UI but it is getting a little cluttered and I am reluctant to move away from the TivoWeb provided functions and use a little DHTML...

PS: You can edit the title after you have recorded the show using:
"User Interface" -> "Now Showing" -> _Select-from-List_ -> "Edit Program"


----------



## linenoise

This module is exactly what I've been looking for. I'm not able to download it though. Could you PM it to me, or do you have a web site it's located at?
Hopefully this is just a temporary issue on the site.


----------



## HawkInOz

I have a number of programs that I regularly record, and am very thankful for this program to be able to do so easily in advance. I do have one thing that I'd like help with. I typically set the Repeat Weeks to two or four months. I enter the info for each program and then check the To Do List when done to verify that it is all there. It always is. However, the next day the To Do List has been truncated to about 6 weeks. All the dates after that point are permanently lost. So, about every 6 weeks I have to reenter everything again. Is there a way to make the TiVo remember the recording info further into the future? Thanks.

Steve C.


----------



## john1980

HawkInOz said:


> However, the next day the To Do List has been truncated to about 6 weeks. All the dates after that point are permanently lost. So, about every 6 weeks I have to reenter everything again. Is there a way to make the TiVo remember the recording info further into the future?


Interesting. I have a UK v2.5.5 and US v3.0 (OzTiVo image) and always schedule four months ahead (which usually covers a season). I definitely do not have any issues with the schedule truncating after six weeks. It should be noted that while I do load custom (EPG) slices, I do not obtain these via the TiVo service or an emulator (note: I am in NZ).

Could it be that the daily call (to the service/emulator) is truncating the data? You might like to try creating a manual entry with/without a season pass to see if you can bypass the cleanup this way?


----------



## john1980

This version uses a little DHTML in an attempt to clean up the entry form a little. Should work with any modern browser. It should only display the fields that are relevant to what you have selected.


----------



## Fozzie

Nice idea John but it doesn't seem to work when I edit manrec.itcl to default Season Pass to No; the form still shows the season pass options until I select Yes then No.

Anything you can do with this?

Many thanks.


----------



## john1980

Fozzie said:


> doesn't seem to work when I edit manrec.itcl to default Season Pass to No


This version will handle this situation. It also supports a configuration file called manrec.cfg (located with the manrec.itcl module - in the modules directory) which can be used to override default settings.

So if you wish to default to no season passes then you would have a manrec.cfg containing:


Code:


set createSP 0

If you wish to be able to select more than two weeks in the future then you would have one containing:


Code:


set daysahead 28


----------



## Fozzie

Great idea; saves me having to edit the .itcl every release 

All working fine here. Many thanks


----------



## asantaga-1

All

Im not sure if this is a tivowebplus or manrec issue, or a tivo problem but my recordins are all one hour out.. 

My investigations are :

- bash :date shows GMT time
- When I setthings to be recorded with manrec, they dont occur at the time I set, but occur one hour later..
- tivo has called home, if I set the time manually using settime, it simply gets reset nexttime tivo dials home..
- I've edited manrec to display the $tzoffset variable and I get 0 (zero).. 
Im assuming either its a problem in manrec, or my tivo hasnt changed timezone... 

Help! 

Angelo


----------



## 6022tivo

Have you restarted the tivo after the clocks changed last week??

Apparently a restart of TW is required after a clock change??


----------



## asantaga-1

Hi,

Yes (number of times!), just did it again, just to be sure it wasnt setting to BST because of something else.. but no

I've also noticed that my other windows box, (with cygwin) when I do "$ date" i get

Sun Apr 3 01:40:49 *GMTDT *2005
whereas the tivo
Sun Apr 3 00:41:15 *localtime *2005

Is that the problem??

Angelo


----------



## asantaga-1

I think I've found it.. As previously said when i print out tzoffset in manrec, I get zero..
looking around the mfs, I see the following

Setup 1418973/10 {
Version = 856
ServiceInfo = 1418973/11
CallWaitingPrefix = {}
....
ThumbsLogMagicNumber = 810666704
DialPrefix = {}
* TimeZone = 7
DaylightSavingsPolicy = 0
* Complete = 7
BannerTimeout = 250
....

Is this the problem???

Angelo


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> Setup 1418973/10 {
> ....
> * TimeZone = 7
> DaylightSavingsPolicy = 0
> *


This should probably be set to 0 when running in GMT. The attached script should do this for you. It is also interesting to note that to set a US (3.0) unit to GMT the timezone setting is '7', but this is held in /State/LocationConfig/TimeZoneOld.


----------



## asantaga-1

Thanks!

Yep the script (kindof) worked... Initially it didnt work as tivoweb still reported the timezone offset (DST) to be zero. however after some hacking/trawling through tivoweb's source code (http-dd.tcl to be precise), I found that I needed to set DaylightSavingsPolicy to 2..

Why 2, Im not sure, a value of "1" would have made sense, but the code checked for 2.. so 2 it was...

Anyway, now it works! and I wont miss programs again...

Im not sure why te timezone was set to 7 im not sure.... 

Thanks again!
Angelo


----------



## asantaga-1

Hi,

On a different subject Im working on a pet project to create a webinterface which will eventually call manrec to create a recording.. So far so good, but Im having trouble with the "Single Showing Date" field.

I've worked out that its epoch time, seconds since 1-jan-1970, but my calculations dont work out.. 

Is it seconds since 1-jan-1970, or is there a timezone element to it??

Angelo


----------



## dgilbert

I recently installed the Manual Record module, but I have a couple questions about how it works. What does the "Repeat Options" do if you don't specify to create a SP? In other words, if I schedule a time slot and set the repeat to Every Sunday and set "Create Season Pass" to No, how many times will the time slot be recorded? Also, if I set "Create Season Pass" to Yes, does this module create a manual recording season pass the same as if I did it from the Tivo? Thanks for any help.


----------



## john1980

dgilbert said:


> I recently installed the Manual Record module, but I have a couple questions about how it works. What does the "Repeat Options" do if you don't specify to create a SP?


It will create a manual recording repeating for "ToDo Repeat Weeks" which is not linked to a Season Pass.



dgilbert said:


> In other words, if I schedule a time slot and set the repeat to Every Sunday and set "Create Season Pass" to No, how many times will the time slot be recorded?


It will schedule a recording on Sunday for the number of weeks you have specified under "ToDoRepeat Weeks" (defaults to two weeks). It will not be linked to a Season Pass, so you will not be able to rotate (or limit) the number of episodes that are recorded. For example if you chose "Every Sunday" and set "ToDo Repeat Weeks" to "four months" then in four months time you would end up with 16 episodes on your TiVo (assuming you had the space to store them all).

The option to not create a Season Pass was added as people without full subscriptions were unable to create a manual recording more than two weeks in advance (see previous posts in this thread). It also keeps things quite a bit cleaner if you mix a number of manual recordings with real SeasonPasses/Wishlists.



dgilbert said:


> Also, if I set "Create Season Pass" to Yes, does this module create a manual recording season pass the same as if I did it from the Tivo?


If "Create Season Pass" is yes, then it mimics exactly what would happen if you were to schedule a recording via the TiVo GUI.


----------



## dgilbert

john1980 said:


> It will create a manual recording repeating for "ToDo Repeat Weeks" which is not linked to a Season Pass.


Thanks for the answers.


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> Im having trouble with the "Single Showing Date" field. I've worked out that its epoch time, seconds since 1-jan-1970, but my calculations dont work out.. Is it seconds since 1-jan-1970, or is there a timezone element to it??


Sorry for the tardy response... I seem to have missed this message in the past. The answer to your questions can be found in the code for manrec.itcl. The "Single Showing Date" field is called 'wodatetz' and is calculated as the number of seconds since 1-JAN-1970 until the start of the day in localtime (eg with timezone adjustment).

So to use todays date the calculation would be:


Code:


set wodatetz [expr ([clock seconds] + $tzoffset) - (([clock seconds] + $tzoffset) % 86400)]

If you wanted to use a different date you could replace "clock seconds" with a "clock scan ..." statement.


----------



## asantaga-1

thanks John ( I assume its John).

As soon as I have this little app working I'll email to the group.

Angelo


----------



## ThurstonX

FWIW,
those using manrec.itcl on dual-tuner-enabled D*TiVos may find the following useful. From manrec.cfg:

set recqual 100
set titlestr "Forcing a Rec will delete any previously scheduled Rec!"
set descriptionstr "Have you double-checked the To Do list?"

The first sets quality to "Best" though I imagine D*TiVos just ignore any quality settings. The second two will serve as a reminder to check the To Do list for any conflicting recordings, as forcing a manual recording will remove any previously scheduled recordings that fall anywhere in the manual recording's range.

Edit the values of set titlestr & set descriptionstr to suit yourself.

On a related note, does anyone with TCL'ing TiVo experience (John1980? WyngNut?) think it might be possible to add the ChannelGrid's dual tuner functionality, specifically the tuner conflict code, to manrec.itcl? Or am I wasting my time? I'm going through both now, but I ain't no programmer. If I stumble across success, I'll pick myself up, dust myself off, and let y'all know.

[Edit] Now I'm beginning to think the D*TiVo conflict resolution in TWP is handled somewhere in the "core" TWP distribution, rather than in ChannelGrid. Please correct me if I'm wrong. Just thinking out loud here...[/Edit]


----------



## john1980

ThurstonX said:


> On a related note, does anyone with TCL'ing TiVo experience (John1980? WyngNut?) think it might be possible to add the ChannelGrid's dual tuner functionality, specifically the tuner conflict code, to manrec.itcl? Or am I wasting my time?


This could make things rather complex... I have no access to a dual tuner unit so have no idea how to schedule a recording on a particular tuner... I am guessing that it is just a field in the database entry. You might want to browse the MFS to see what that extra field may be... and what values it supports. The following is an entry from the MFS database (/Recording/Active) from a single-tuner unit to compare against.


Code:


Recording 1504139/10 {
  Version        = 1
  BitRate        = 0
  ErrorString    = {Manual Todo by Wyngnut}
  ExpirationTime = 0
  ExpirationDate = 12919
  RecordQuality  = 75
  Score          = 0
  SelectionType  = 5
  StartDate      = 12913
  StartTime      = 83100
  State          = 6
  StopDate       = 12913
  StopTime       = 87300
  Showing        = 1504139/11
  IndexUsed      = 1504139/11
  IndexPath      = /Recording/Active/4:12913:83100:1504139
}

Then you need to figure out if the unit will optimise it's tuner use... for example if you wish to record channel 1 from 7:00-7:30 and channel 2 from 7:30-8:00 then will it use a single tuner for that, or will it place the recordings on differnet tuners?
This could cause an issue as if you wish to create a Manual recording from 7:00-8:00 then you would need to try move the existing recordings, or prompt for which one to cancel.

Essentially it would make things very complex, and I think the best option would be to manually resolve the conflict? Still... if you have a play with the various options then you might be able to find something that works pretty well.


----------



## ThurstonX

john1980 said:


> This could make things rather complex...


 Yes, it would  But aren't you the same john1980 who modified Wyngnut's ChannelGrid mod? Apologies if I'm mistaken. That mod, or something that mod calls (something already built into TWP 1.1-pre2?), knows how to handle dual-tuners. In ChannelGrid, if I click on an epsiode, then Record, then from the Recording Options screen I click Conflicts, whatever code that is looks for scheduled recordings on both tuners (maybe that's the wrong way to think about it programmatically) and says either:

"Conflicts exist for only one tuner. Continuing will not cancel anything listed."
or
"Conflicts exist for both tuners. Continuing will cancel all listed conflicts.
To avoid having all conflicts deleted, please free up one of the tuners by
manually deleting one or more of the conflicts and try again."

[these @, e.g., http://tivo/conflicts]

So there's a check done, but the "Force" option of manrec.itcl would seem to be in affect here, since this method of scheduling a recording would also whack both, just like manrec.itcl.

If that tuner conflict check functionality is not part of ChannelGrid but is some standard TWP code, couldn't manrec.itcl be modified to make the same call, or is that not possible?



john1980 said:


> Then you need to figure out if the unit will optimise it's tuner use... for example if you wish to record channel 1 from 7:00-7:30 and channel 2 from 7:30-8:00 then will it use a single tuner for that, or will it place the recordings on differnet tuners?
> This could cause an issue as if you wish to create a Manual recording from 7:00-8:00 then you would need to try move the existing recordings, or prompt for which one to cancel.


 Maybe I'm missing something, but given the above example, the conflict resolution strategy seems to be, Warn User of Two Conflicts, Suggest Manual Deletion of One, or Let User Whack Both in Favor of This One.



john1980 said:


> Essentially it would make things very complex, and I think the best option would be to manually resolve the conflict? Still... if you have a play with the various options then you might be able to find something that works pretty well.


 The manual resolution is the only option available right now to the dual-tuner-enabled D*TiVo crowd, and it's rather a pain. To use manrec.itcl, we must first identify the conflicting recordings, and rechedule it (or one of them if both get whacked) after forcing manrec.itcl to schedule its recording, which is what does the whacking.

There are only a few instances where I use manrec.itcl, but one is with the MLS DirectKick package. DirecTV just schedules huge blocks of time for a game, so using standard TiVo scheduling methods is wasteful, at best (6 or 8 hours for a 2 hour game). Scheduling it through the TiVo interface using Record by Channel (so, a manual recording) works, of course, but where's the fun in that? Also, that's not possible when accessing it from work, for example. The beauty of TWP.

Anyway, thanks for the advice. Please correct any false assumptions in the above.


----------



## john1980

It seems it is the ui.itcl module that performs the dual tuner conflict resolution. Rather than re-invent the wheel, I might see how easy it would be to provide a hyperlink to this module when a conflict is detected under manrec.itcl.


----------



## ThurstonX

john1980 said:


> It seems it is the ui.itcl module that performs the dual tuner conflict resolution. Rather than re-invent the wheel, I might see how easy it would be to provide a hyperlink to this module when a conflict is detected under manrec.itcl.


 Thanks for investigating that. Got pulled away into other things. If you could make that mod, you'd likely make more than a few D*TiVo owners happy.


----------



## john1980

This version checks to see if you are running a dual-tuner unit and if you are then it will be a little smarter on the way it handles conflicts. It should ignore "conflicts" if a free tuner is available to record the show. If there are no tuners available to record the show then the conflicting shows will be displayed, and if you "force" the recording then _all_ conflicts will still be removed.

The dual-tuner support will only work for TivoWebPlus users.... while with a little more coding it would be possible to get this working for TivoWeb-1.9.4 users, there seems little point as the dual-tuner support in TivoWebPlus would make moving to it a very good idea for DTiVo users.

_[I have no way of testing this so please let me know if it works and I will remove the beta status]_

UPDATE: Final version now posted here.


----------



## linenoise

Would there be a possibility of adding a feature that removes the "manual recording" tag automatically?


----------



## rbautch

Very cool module. The greatest use for me will be that I can record the naked channel and give it my own title, like "rebuilding carburators" so my wife will never notice it in the Now Playing list. Anyway, all worked fine except for the way it handles conflicts. Even though there was only one conflict, it would not schedule the recording on the other tuner. Let me know if I can be of any help troubleshooting this. 

not sure if it makes a difference, but the one conflict happened to be a manual recording initiated by this module. 

edit: Actually, this is precisely the problem I was encountering. The module handles conflicts fine for shows that were scheduled through the Tivo user inteface. It also handles conflicts with a manually scheduled recording (entered with this module) just fine, but only if that recording is already under way. The bottom line is that you cannot create 2 manually scheduled recordings to occur in the same time slot with this module, until one of them has already begun recording. Hope this makes sense. Not a big issue anyway.


----------



## ThurstonX

john1980 said:


> This version checks to see if you are running a dual-tuner unit and if you are then it will be a little smarter on the way it handles conflicts. It should ignore "conflicts" if a free tuner is available to record the show. If there are no tuners available to record the show then the conflicting shows will be displayed, and if you "force" the recording then _all_ conflicts will still be removed.
> 
> The dual-tuner support will only work for TivoWebPlus users.... while with a little more coding it would be possible to get this working for TivoWeb-1.9.4 users, there seems little point as the dual-tuner support in TivoWebPlus would make moving to it a very good idea for DTiVo users.
> 
> _[I have now way of testing this so please let me know if it works and I will remove the beta status]_


John, sorry for the delay in getting back to you. Somehow I missed your post from 4/27. Did a few tests. Here are the scenarios and results.

With only one program scheduled, the module reports:

<Program> on <Channel> conflicts.
No recording scheduled!

With two programs scheduled, the module errors out with:

INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "1.8 beta mod test";set "descriptionstr" "Two recordings scheduled.";set "chnsel" "9506";set "repeat" "once";set "weeks" "2";set "wodatetz" "1120176000";set "wotimetz" "22";set "womin" "30";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "100";set "forcerecord" "0";set "createSP" "0";set "submit" "Record";'
can't read "db": no such variable
while executing
"db $db openid $conflict"
("uplevel" body line 2)
invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
(procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
set rec [db $db openid $conflict]
set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
set showingfsid "[dbobj $showing fsid]/[dbobj $s..."
(procedure "RecConflictsList_Dual" line 15)
invoked from within
"RecConflictsList_Dual $starttime $endtime "
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 232)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

Hope that helps. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## rbautch

Here's a few other quirky errors I get, depending on what conflicts are encountered:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Magnum, P.I.";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "4318";set "repeat" "once";set "weeks" "2";set "wodatetz" "1120176000";set "wotimetz" "23";set "womin" "";set "durationstr" "25";set "ratingstr" "4";set "recqual" "75";set "forcerecord" "0";set "createSP" "0";set "keepdays" "6";set "keepmost" "5";set "submit" "Record";'
syntax error in expression "1120176000 + ( 23 * 3600 ) + (  * 60 )"
    while executing
"expr $wodatetz + ( $wotimetz * 3600 ) + ( $womin * 60 )"
    (procedure "convert_time" line 5)
    invoked from within
"convert_time $wodatetz $wotimetz $womin $durationstr "
    (procedure "::action_manrec" line 223)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

and this one:



Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Magnum, P.I.";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "4318";set "repeat" "once";set "weeks" "2";set "wodatetz" "1120176000";set "wotimetz" "22";set "womin" "30";set "durationstr" "90";set "ratingstr" "4";set "recqual" "75";set "forcerecord" "0";set "createSP" "0";set "keepdays" "6";set "keepmost" "5";set "submit" "Record";'
can't read "db": no such variable
    while executing
"db $db openid $conflict"
    ("uplevel" body line 2)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
		  set rec [db $db openid $conflict]
		  set showing [dbobj $rec get Showing]
		  set showingfsid "[dbobj $showing fsid]/[dbobj $s..."
    (procedure "RecConflictsList_Dual" line 15)
    invoked from within
"RecConflictsList_Dual $starttime $endtime "
    (procedure "::action_manrec" line 232)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

hope this helps...


----------



## 6022tivo

linenoise said:


> Would there be a possibility of adding a feature that removes the "manual recording" tag automatically?


Yep, there is, just ftp it, chmod it and run it, it will remove all references to manual from the now showing list.

Usage:
-l
List mode. Displays a list of all shows and fsids

-c 
Show Changes but don't do anything

-d
Delay mode. Use this mode to add a delay to each loop - runs slower
but should reduce any skipping.

-q Quiet mode - no progress messages

-h help

Examples:

delmanual.tcl -l
List mode: shows list of shows including fsids but updates nothing.

delmanual.tcl -c
Changes mode: shows proposed changes but updates nothing.

delmanual.tcl -d -q
Delay and Quiet modes: for use in cron

I have Cron run it for me every 12 hours but with the delay switch to slow things down.

Attached (Rename .txt to .tcl)


----------



## john1980

Okay... This should have fixed the "can't read "db": no such variable" error. The quirky error that rbautch reported concerning the expression was a result of no number being entered for the Start Minute (this resulted in an empty $womin variable). Give this a go and let me know what issues there are with the conflicts... the added function in the code that has the smarts is called "RecConflictsList_Dual" if you wish to have a look at it.

Update: Beta3 has debug statements which should help us figure out what the problem is when resolving conflicts with dual tuners. Ther version information string at the bottom of the form should say "v0.1.8beta3 (Dual Tuner)" if a dual tuner setup is recognised (requires TWP). There should also be debug (DBG) statements in blue that are displayed when conflicts are being parsed.

Update: Beta4 should resolve the issue with Dual Tuners... still could be an issue with the default settings of the "Start Minute" field on some browsers?

Update: Beta6 might finally get there... grrrrr... sure is a messy when you do not have a system to test with  I have also inserted a test for blank fields (such as Start Minute and Duration).


----------



## rbautch

Thanks John. I'll try this out tomorrow. One last thing I noticed is that a few of the recordings that I made did not have the name I entered for them in the module, they had the actual recording name.


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> One last thing I noticed is that a few of the recordings that I made did not have the name I entered for them in the module, they had the actual recording name.


Yes. It seems that from version 3.0 onwards if the times of your manual recording match a program in the EPG then the description will be replaced. This does not occur on the (UK) 2.5.5 software. If you wish to get around this you might like to try starting the recording a minute earlier or ending a minute later... this may fool the new "smarts" into thinking that the EPG entry does not match.


----------



## rbautch

Still getting this error when I don't enter anything in the minutes field:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Manual Recording";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "36291";set "repeat" "once";set "weeks" "2";set "wodatetz" "1120435200";set "wotimetz" "1";set "womin" "";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "75";set "forcerecord" "0";set "createSP" "1";set "keepdays" "6";set "keepmost" "5";set "submit" "Record";'
syntax error in expression "1120435200 + ( 1 * 3600 ) + (  * 60 )"
    while executing
"expr $wodatetz + ( $wotimetz * 3600 ) + ( $womin * 60 )"
    (procedure "convert_time" line 5)
    invoked from within
"convert_time $wodatetz $wotimetz $womin $durationstr "
    (procedure "::action_manrec" line 223)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

It's still not able to handle conflicts correctly. Even if there's a conflict on only one tuner, it won't record it. Doesn't matter if the one conflicting recording was scheduled in TWP or myworld.


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> Still getting this error when I don't enter anything in the minutes field:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Manual Recording";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "36291";set "repeat" "once";set "weeks" "2";set "wodatetz" "1120435200";set "wotimetz" "1";set "womin" "";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "75";set "forcerecord" "0";set "createSP" "1";set "keepdays" "6";set "keepmost" "5";set "submit" "Record";'
> syntax error in expression "1120435200 + ( 1 * 3600 ) + (  * 60 )"
> while executing
> "expr $wodatetz + ( $wotimetz * 3600 ) + ( $womin * 60 )"


Okay... I am a little confused here... Yes, this error will be displayed if the "Start Minute" field is blank. The field should be auto-populated with a '0', so this error should only be seen if you delete this? Is this what you are doing, or is your browser not populating the field with a '0'? (in fact, all the fields in the form should be auto-populated, eg "Duration" should be '60').



rbautch said:


> It's still not able to handle conflicts correctly. Even if there's a conflict on only one tuner, it won't record it. Doesn't matter if the one conflicting recording was scheduled in TWP or myworld.


Unfortunately there is not a lot I can do here without access to a dual tuner unit. I will create a version with some debugging output enabled so that the problem can be tracked down a little further... See the beta3 version in post 162


----------



## rbautch

> The field should be auto-populated with a '0', so this error should only be seen if you delete this?


 That's true. I didn't know that the fix was to auto-populate that field. I'll try the debug version and let you know what I find. Thanks John.


----------



## rbautch

Well, I doubt this helps, but here's the debug screen showing the failure to record with only one conflict. Note that once a recording is underway, the module manages the conflict just fine. Let me know if there's anything else I can do to help you troubleshoot this.


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> That's true. I didn't know that the fix was to auto-populate that field.


What browser (type and version) are you running? The field should have a default value of '0', just like the duration should have a default value of '60'. Obviously your browser is not automatically doing this... I know that IE and Firefox do... in fact anything conforming to the standards should...


----------



## rbautch

My browser does indeed enter a default value of 0 for the minutes field (Firefox). What I meant was that when you decribed the fix you made, I didn't realize it was to put a default value of 0 in that field. I thought you made some other fix to the code that allowed an empty input field.


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> Well, I doubt this helps, but here's the debug screen showing the failure to record with only one conflict.


Hehe... actually that is all I need. I think you will have far more luck with beta4 (found in post 162).


----------



## rbautch

Got the exact same debug message with beta4.


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> Got the exact same debug message with beta4.


The debug messages are still in there, but the recording should have been scheduled. For example the DBG4 line will be displayed, but no conflicts will be listed and the recording should have been scheduled.


----------



## rbautch

Actually, no. I get the same exact screen showing one conflict, and the manual recording not being scheduled. I confirmed that it wasn't scheduled in the to do list. Also the version number at the bottom of the TWP main screen still shows beta3.


----------



## john1980

linenoise said:


> Would there be a possibility of adding a feature that removes the "manual recording" tag automatically?


The module was designed around placing a fake entry for a manual recording in the database. This should in no way affect the running of any other software on the TiVo. However it does result in the "Manual Recording" tag.

If you do not wish to mark the recordings as manuals, then you can try the following alterations. [note: the TiVo will not know these are manual recordings so may do other odd things with them - give it a go and let us know how it works].

The code modifications are as follows:



Code:


[U][I]Around line 210 in manrec.itcl:[/I][/U]
# Manual Recording
[B]dbobj $recording set SelectionType 5[/B]
dbobj $recording set StartDate $recdate
dbobj $recording set StartTime $rectime

Replace the above bold line with the following:


Code:


dbobj $recording set SelectionType 3

and



Code:


[U][I]Around line 225 in manrec.itcl:[/I][/U]
#
# Create the RecordingBehavior subobject.
#
set recordingbehavior [db $db createsub RecordingBehavior $recording]
dbobj $recordingbehavior set DiskBehavior 1
dbobj $recordingbehavior set PresentationBehavior 2
[B]dbobj $recordingbehavior set ProgramGuideBehavior 3[/B]
dbobj $recordingbehavior set TunerBehavior 3
dbobj $recording set RecordingBehavior $recordingbehavior

Replace the above bold line with the following:


Code:


dbobj $recordingbehavior set ProgramGuideBehavior 1

*NOTE: This could cause problems as the TiVo software will think that the recording is linked to a show (as it is not marked as manual)... but there is no information to link to. This results in error messages being displayed under TivoWeb, and I have no idea how the tivoapp GUI will handle it.*


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> Actually, no. I get the same exact screen showing one conflict, and the manual recording not being scheduled. I confirmed that it wasn't scheduled in the to do list. Also the version number at the bottom of the TWP main screen still shows beta3.


If you downloaded the zip file marked as beta4, then it should be showing beta4. Remember that you need to "restart" TWP in order to activate the new code.


----------



## rbautch

Actually I forgot to remount my root as read-write when I FTPd if over - hate that. Still, when I try beta4 it's still showing the same debug when handling a single conflict. Same as post 168.


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> Still, when I try beta4 it's still showing the same debug when handling a single conflict. Same as post 168.


Okay... 90% confident that beta5 might work... usual story... have a look at post 162.


----------



## rbautch

Now I'm getting this error, even though I have all fields filled in:


Code:


INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "Manual Recording";set "descriptionstr" "Manual Recording";set "chnsel" "36291";set "repeat" "once";set "weeks" "2";set "wodatetz" "1120521600";set "wotimetz" "21";set "womin" "0";set "durationstr" "3";set "ratingstr" "1";set "recqual" "75";set "forcerecord" "0";set "createSP" "0";set "submit" "Record";'
can't read "duration": no such variable
    while executing
"if {$womin == "" || $duration == ""} {
	    puts $chan "Both Start Minute and Duration must be specified."
	    puts $chan [htm..."
    (procedure "::action_manrec" line 229)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## john1980

Now 93% confident that beta6 will work... usual story... have a look at post 162.


----------



## linenoise

6022tivo said:


> Yep, there is, just ftp it, chmod it and run it, it will remove all references to manual from the now showing list.


Thanks a lot


----------



## rbautch

WORKS!! I think you're ready to remove the beta. I have a few minor suggestions for future versions:
- Currently, the default value for the "create season pass?" field is YES. I would prefer it to be NO. 
- When there are two conflicts, it lets you know what the conflicts are. When there is one conflict, it doesn't tell what that one conflict is. Might be nice to display what tht one conflict is.

Nice job getting this to work. :up:


----------



## john1980

rbautch said:


> Currently, the default value for the "create season pass?" field is YES. I would prefer it to be NO.


Have a look at post 137 for how to do this. Many defaults can be set via a configuration file.



rbautch said:


> When there are two conflicts, it lets you know what the conflicts are. When there is one conflict, it doesn't tell what that one conflict is. Might be nice to display what tht one conflict is.


This is possible, but I am not sure how to word it... " on <channel> is also being recorded"? Might display a message in the future, but am not sure what the benefit would be... I think any message would just confuse the majority of people.

I am updating all v0.1.8 references.


----------



## asantaga-1

Hi All,

is it possible to add the episode title to a manual recording without reverting to ui.itcl??

I've tried everything and nothing seams to convince my tivo there is an episode..

i.e. I've hacked manrec.itcl with the following ..

puts $chan "Creating Program..."^M
#^M
# Create the program subobject. This is where we put all of the stuff^M
# that describes the recording, including genra and episode information.^M
# (to be added later)^M
#^M
set program [db $db create Program]^M
set series [db $db create Series]^M
dbobj $series set Title $titlestr^M
* dbobj $series set Episodic 1
*
dbobj $program set Series $series^M
dbobj $program set Title $titlestr^M
dbobj $program set Description $descriptionstr^M
dbobj $showing set Program $program^M
* dbobj $program set EpisodeTitle $descriptionstr
dbobj $program set EpisodeNum 0
dbobj $program set AltEpisodeNum 0*

Although they get accepted, they dont get set..

Im guessing its something in tivo which is saying if its not a series then dont bother???

Any ideas? It would be nice to set an episode title for a pet project of mine... 
Thanks
Angelo


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> is it possible to add the episode title to a manual recording without reverting to ui.itcl?


Okay, a few suggestions:
1. You should add a "IsEpisode: 1" field to the Program entry
2. You do not need the "AltEpisodeNum" field in the Program entry
3. You may want to try using an EpisodeNum > 0 if #1 does not resolve the issue

You will also need to be careful as the TiVo will not record the same episode within a 28 day period. This means that while it will work for individual manual recordings (which is probably what you are doing)... Multiple recording (eg weekly/daily) will not work unless the EpidodeNum is changed. So you may want to use an increasing counter for the EpisodeNum field.


----------



## asantaga-1

Hi John,

Yes it seams to work, Im seeing the episode title in the now showing list and when you drill into on the todo list..

Will sort this out. add the episode name to the form and then post it to you if you desire...

Many thanks 
Angelo


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> Yes it seams to work, Im seeing the episode title in the now showing list and when you drill into on the todo list...


If you could test this for a few weeks and then report back (will also have a play in the meantime). I am just a little reluctant to rush into it as the manual recordings scheduled in this fashion would look different to those done via the onscreen-GUI. I however do not think this will cause issues other than possibly the "28 day" duplicates (although each recording has it's own Series entry so reusing an EpisodeNum of '0' would probably work).

The modification I outlined for linenoise will probably not make it into any "public" version. The issue is that all standard recordings in the ToDo list are linked with a program slot within the EPG. By making a manual recording look like a standard one while it is still in the ToDo list does result in some errors under TivoWeb, as well as potential unseen issues within the onscreen-GUI (if people try to view the details of the entry within the ToDo list). Altering the manual flag after the show has been recorded is fairly safe (TivoTitle, delmanual and EditTitle are able to do this).

As you can tell from the comment in the code, cwingert did intend to add episode support to the module. I can not think of an application that would be annoyed by making a manual recording episodic... however it just needs a little testing - because nobody would be happy if their manual recordings failed to record... that's why we use manual recordings in the first place


----------



## john1980

This is a heavy a re-write of the existing (0.1.8). Probably going to be a few out there that will not like it. If you perform one-off recordings, or repeating recordings without creating a SeasonPass then you will not notice much of a difference.

If a season pass is configured then it will tag it as a manual season pass. This is quite a change from the previous versions where a fake season pass was used. Manual season passes will only trigger recordings when there is guide data available... they will take a little while to appear in the ToDo list, and it will use the title from the guide data. If this confuses you then don't configure a season pass (they are probably not what you want anyway).

The user interface will only show the fields that are relevant to the selected settings.

_Other changes: (suggested by rbautch and asantaga)_
If conflicts exist on a dual tuner unit (but there is still a free tuner available for the recording) then an informational message showing the other recordings will be displayed. This version supports adding an episode description to the recordings.


----------



## linenoise

John1980,
Thanks for the help. I see it in the comments of the new alpha as well. I'll try it out. Also, I wanted Basic to be my default choice for quality. I changed "set recqual" from 75 to 0. Is that all I need to do?


----------



## john1980

linenoise said:


> Also, I wanted Basic to be my default choice for quality. I changed "set recqual" from 75 to 0. Is that all I need to do?


Yes, this can also be placed in a manrec.cfg file located in the same directory as your manrec.itcl.
For example:


Code:


set createSP 0
set recqual 0


----------



## asantaga-1

Hi John

Minor update you might want to consider. I use manrec from an external web program which Im writng which allows me to view listings (ala webdigiguide) and trigger a recording. This works fine, but instead of a submit button I have an image..

The problem is that you look for a value of "Record" in a web parameter of "Submit" which is kinda hard when images are used as buttons..

My workaround is to change the manrec code so that 
Line 584 (at the end of the html form reads)
puts $chan [html_form_hidden "submit_action" "Record]

and line 613 is

if { $submit_action == "Record" } {^M
puts $chan [html_start "Manual Record"]^M

You may want to incorporate this..

Otherwise the new manrec works very very well. Episode names work a treat..

The only enhancement request I can think of is that I've tried to schedule a recording via my mobile phone (Sony Ericsson T630) and failed. The reason for the failure is the size of the page, mainly due to the list of channels.

Its a temporary problem as most newer (decent) phones have better xhtml browsers.. but...

What might be nice is a parameter switch which only populates your "favourite" channels in the html form.

Angelo


----------



## asantaga-1

All,

Just noticed something, when you record something and set an Episode title, the title gets stored, but if you look at your recordings in the ToDo list then it says 
'Not an Episode -- Program Info'

Looks ok in the now showing list though..

Angelo


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> The problem is that you look for a value of "Record" in a web parameter of "Submit" which is kinda hard when images are used as buttons..
> 
> My workaround is to change the manrec code so that ... and line 613 is
> 
> if { $submit_action == "Record" } {
> puts $chan [html_start "Manual Record"]


This new version will accept both "submit" and "action" variables, so if you can either add an "&submit=Record" or "&action=Record" to your URL request. This should resolve your problem.



asantaga said:


> The only enhancement request I can think of is that I've tried to schedule a recording via my mobile phone (Sony Ericsson T630) and failed. The reason for the failure is the size of the page, mainly due to the list of channels.
> 
> What might be nice is a parameter switch which only populates your "favourite" channels in the html form.


This version has a new parameter which can be set in either the module, configuration file, or passed in the URL, called "favs" (which if set to 1, will only display your favourite channels). For example if you use:
http://your_tivo_addr/manrec?favs=1&titlestr=test
Then the default title string will be "test" and only the favourite channels will be available in the drop down list.


----------



## rbautch

john1980 said:


> _Other changes: (suggested by rbautch and asantaga)_
> If conflicts exist on a dual tuner unit (but there is still a free tuner available for the recording) then an informational message showing the other recordings will be displayed. This version supports adding an episode description to the recordings.


 Thanks John!


----------



## john1980

asantaga said:


> when you record something and set an Episode title, the title gets stored, but if you look at your recordings in the ToDo list then it says
> 'Not an Episode -- Program Info'
> 
> Looks ok in the now showing list though..


The ui.itcl module makes some assumptions about manual recordings. One such assumption used in the action_todo function is that manual recordings do not have a series (and hence can not be episodic). The print_noshowingrow function does not make this assumption.

If you wish to resolve this for yourself then you can look for the code within the action_todo function (found in ui.itcl) that looks like:


Code:


      if { $manual } {
        if { $title == "" } {
          set title "Manual Recording"
        } else {
          set title "Manual: $title"
        }
        set series ""
      } else {
        set series [dbobj $program get Series]
      }

and change it to:


Code:


      if { $manual } {
        if { $title == "" } {
          set title "Manual Recording"
        } else {
          set title "Manual: $title"
        }
      }
      set series [dbobj $program get Series]


----------



## asantaga-1

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## panjabi

it took me about 30 minutes to read all the posts yet i am still confused, firstable i am a newbie and i just have purchases a refurbished sa1. i do not have any service from tivo. but i can still do manrec. i do have network card installed and tivoweb plus. i want to understand this forgive me but i did not really understand what you are doing. as you know that tivo has the guide that it download from tivo, you can see all the channels but you cant' record from them unless you have service. but what you guys are saying is that some of the brilliant ppl have compiled this code called menrec which you install on tivo via ftp( i exactly don't know how to install it yet and activate it maybe someone can help) then reboot your tivo and then you can do the recording and tivo will not give you an error message that you need service. am i right? do you use the guide from div or or do you use some other guide provider and if you do than how do you tell tivo which guide to use, can plz clear some of my answers plz. and if i can uderstand this i will write a short newbie guide and i do understand that this is not to meant steal service from tivo however i could be wrong and sorry for writing so much also do you do this from a remote control or tivowebplus


----------



## john1980

panjabi said:


> as you know that tivo has the guide that it download from tivo, you can see all the channels but you cant' record from them unless you have service.


The Manual Record module is really designed for remotely (via a web browser) scheduling a recording, and is particularly useful for areas that do not have any TiVo Guide Data available to them (eg Australia, New Zealand, Italy, Netherlands, South Africa, etc). If you are able to perform a manual recording via the onscreen GUI (remote) then the module should work for you.

As it tries to emulate the actions that are performed when a manual recording is schedule via the onscreen GUI I doubt if it can be used to bypass any restrictions in areas that do have a TiVo service. In any case, it should not be used to bypass restrictions in the US/UK where TiVo operate a subscription service.

To install the module all you need to do is copy the manrec.itcl file into your TivoWeb "modules" directory and restart TivoWeb. All recordings must be scheduled via the TivoWeb interface.


----------



## panjabi

thank you so much for clearing that, i will give it try and plz keep up the good work


----------



## ThurstonX

John,
just wanted to report a successful scheduling on a D*TiVo running 6.2 under the following conditions:

1 previously scheduled recording from 10-11 (Season Pass)
Manual recording scheduled for 130 min starting at 8 (so running into the above by 10 min); Force Record set to "No"
manrec mod reported:
"Note: These recordings are also scheduled within this timeslot:
Lost on DC7.
ToDo Recordings
Creating Recording... Done.
Creating Program... Done.
Creating Showing... Done."

ToDo list shows both.

Went back in and tried to schedule another manual recording starting at 10 to see how it would handle two conflicts. manrec mod returned the following:

"DC United vs. KC Wizards on MLS conflicts.
Lost on DC7 conflicts.

No recording scheduled!"

I assume that's the expected output. Not going to test forcing a recording just yet ;-)

Thanks again for all your efforts and for making us D*TiVo owners very happy. Stellar work, consider you don't have one!


----------



## slidervf101

Cwingert - I'm eager to get your manualrecord module working on my T-60 w/ Tivoweb Plus 1.2.1 but every time I load it I get this:

--cut here--
action_manrec '/' ''
expected integer but got "43.1"
while executing
"lsort -integer [array names channeltablenum]"
(procedure "::action_manrec" line 17)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--

You may have seen that I have similar trouble with your channelgrid module in another thread. Perhaps a common problem? Please let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## john1980

slidervf101 said:


> every time I load it I get this:
> expected integer but got "43.1"


I am guessing you are running a very old version. Any of the more recent versions will resolve your issue (consider using the latest version in this post)


----------



## slidervf101

Yup - That was it. Nice script. Thanks!


----------



## dbeusee

When I tried 0.2.0, I noticed some issues not present on the older "03/25/2003 - v0.0.4 [Alpha]" version I seem to have.

If I choose to use Season Pass, ui/seasonpass tivowebplus screen breaks with an error while processing the entry created with 0.2.0 manrec (somthing to do with invalid /shedule format). I am not interested in reproducing to record the exact error because it was a hassle to delete. Also, it didn't create the todo or recording entries. Shouldn't it do that?

Secondly, if I choose not to use season pass, it doesn't create a season pass entry (along with creating the todo & recording entries) as the older version does (this might be intentional, but why not create it?).

All versions have timezone issues anyway, which I recently fixed in the 0.0.4 version I'm using (I'm attaching my fixed version here). Someone might want to merge the tz fixes into the latest version. Included in the zip file is the original manrec.itcl my changes are based on. Probably you only want the changes related to the tz bug, which I found trying to create manual recordings during this coming daylight savings time change (people in such timezones will notice their recordnigs staring an hour earlier next week).

Nice script! I hope my changes help others out there suffering from these tz problems...

-Don


----------



## john1980

dbeusee said:


> When I tried 0.2.0, I noticed some issues not present on the older "03/25/2003 - v0.0.4 [Alpha]" version I seem to have.
> 
> If I choose to use Season Pass, ui/seasonpass tivowebplus screen breaks with an error while processing the entry created with 0.2.0 manrec (somthing to do with invalid /shedule format). I am not interested in reproducing to record the exact error because it was a hassle to delete.


I have had a quick look at the issue you are trying to describe, but can seem to duplicate it. Unfortunately without the complete text of the error message there is little that can be done to resolve it. Something that also needs to be pointed out is that various releases of TW/TWP sometimes gets confused and needs to be restarted.



dbeusee said:


> Also, it didn't create the todo or recording entries. Shouldn't it do that?


The entry in the ToDo list should appear after a short period of time - when the TiVo next populates the internal structure.



dbeusee said:


> Secondly, if I choose not to use season pass, it doesn't create a season pass entry (along with creating the todo & recording entries) as the older version does (this might be intentional, but why not create it?).


Correct... if you choose not to create a season pass then the software does not create a season pass entry. The reason for this was that some users without full subscriptions were unable to setup a manual recording two weeks into the future. The limit is only enforced if the recording is associated with a season pass, so the solution was to make this optional. It also has the added benefit of not cluttering up the season passes if you schedule many adhoc manual recordings.



dbeusee said:


> All versions have timezone issues anyway, which I recently fixed in the 0.0.4 version I'm using (I'm attaching my fixed version here). Someone might want to merge the tz fixes into the latest version. Included in the zip file is the original manrec.itcl my changes are based on. Probably you only want the changes related to the tz bug, which I found trying to create manual recordings during this coming daylight savings time change (people in such timezones will notice their recordnigs staring an hour earlier next week).


Timezone issues should have been resolved a while ago for all users. They are relatively easy to fix, if some details are provided. Looking at your changes it looks like you may be handling the boundary conditions (I need to have a look at the get_tzoffset code to see if it is performing the smarts) and I will look at rolling those changes into the latest code base (I run GMT/UTC so the changes will need to be tested by somebody).
*Update*: The get_tzoffset() function you are using is an internal function which has changed between versions, so your changes are not compatible with TivoWeb users (you are assuming the TivoWebPlus version of get_tzoffset). An option would be to duplicate the TWP code and call it something different - that way it will still work for TW users - I have opted (in the attached v0.2.1beta) for some code that will use the TWP function if it is available, otherwise it will just use the current value of tzoffset.

The following is the change log for the module:


Code:


12/06/2003  - v0.0.1 [Alpha] - Initial public release
13/06/2003  - v0.0.2 [Alpha] - Software 2.5 or later wants a Series in the Program
18/06/2003  - v0.0.2 [Alpha] - Add manual season pass
14/07/2003  - v0.0.3 [Alpha] - Add manual season pass scheduling of two weeks of recording

20/05/2004  - v0.0.4 [Patch] - Add (commented) code for SVideo input search
20/05/2004  - v0.0.5 [Patch] - Allow user to select number of weeks to record
24/05/2004  - v0.0.6 [Patch] - Allow user to select number of days to keep a recording
26/05/2004  - v0.0.7 [Patch] - Allow user to select maximum number of episodes to keep
18/06/2004  - v0.0.8 [Patch] - 2.5.5 uses SeasonPass tydir, 3.0 uses SeasonPass/User
26/06/2004  - v0.0.9 [Patch] - Define defaults for GUI and HTTP interface
27/08/2004  - v0.1.0 [Patch] - Fixed up an issue with TZ and repeat recordings
09/09/2004  - v0.1.1 [Patch] - Cosmetic fix to use noon and midnight
15/09/2004  - v0.1.2 [Patch] - Support for keep "Until I Delete"
09/10/2004  - v0.1.3 [Patch] - Support for digital (real) channel numbers
15/10/2004  - v0.1.4 [Patch] - Made the creation of a season pass optional
13/11/2004  - v0.1.5 [Patch] - "Start Minute" changed from a list to an entry field
09/03/2005  - v0.1.6 [Patch] - Using a little DHTML to clean up the form
15/03/2005  - v0.1.7 [Patch] - Supports a configuration file
05/07/2005  - v0.1.8 [Patch] - Conflict support for dual-tuner units under TWP
07/07/2005  - v0.1.9 [Patch] - True manual season pass implemented (and a new GUI)
13/07/2005  - v0.2.0 [Patch] - Allow selection of favourite channels (for mobiles)
02/11/2005  - v0.2.1 [Patch] - Uses TWP's get_tzoffset function if available

I have two stand-alone systems (a UK-v2.5.5 and US-v3.0) which I test with. It could be that later versions of the TiVo software require some changes to the code. I don't mind making the changes if others are not willing to have a go at it, but I will need to know what errors are being experienced and may need somebody to test the module.


----------



## john1980

A small change to translate callsigns into station fsid's. This allows some other modules such as confresManual to use this version. Previously they had their own specific version of the code. There is no need to upgrade to this version unless you are using such a module.


----------



## vertigo235

I set up a manual recording one night to catch the winning lottery #'s and checked hte ToDo list it was there. 

But somehoe it disapeared.

What gives?


----------



## john1980

vertigo235 said:


> I set up a manual recording one night to catch the winning lottery #'s and checked hte ToDo list it was there.
> 
> But somehow it disapeared.


That is a little interesting. Unless the recording was removed to record a conflict on another channel? Are you able to check your "Deleted History" to see why the recording was cancelled - that may give some indication as to the reason.


----------



## jasch

I had a version with single tuner support, and this new version really works great.

I have created a system that read the conflics Tivo #1 and manually schedules them to Tivo #2. The problem I have is I end up with duplicates.

Can manrec be modified so it checks first if the current record parameters already exists? (since I am creating the same recording, same channel, same duration, etc).

For example, tonight Tivo #2 is recording My Name is Earl on both tuners :-(

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fofer

jasch said:


> I have created a system that read the conflics Tivo #1 and manually schedules them to Tivo #2. The problem I have is I end up with duplicates.


Is your creation different from sanderton's?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=138225&page=1&pp=30


----------



## john1980

jasch said:


> Can manrec be modified so it checks first if the current record parameters already exists? (since I am creating the same recording, same channel, same duration, etc).
> 
> For example, tonight Tivo #2 is recording My Name is Earl on both tuners :-(


This is a feature ! Since the TiVo only has one bookmark per recording, this will enable both you and your significant other to have different bookmark locations within the "same" show 

Seriously though, this will not be hard to implement. It will require a few extra database lookups and I may not get it right the first time as I do not have a dual tuner system to play with, but expect to see something in the next day or so. I am actually toying with the idea of including conflict resolution for a multi-TiVo environment within this module.


----------



## jasch

Yeah, it's a CGI I created on my webserver (using Coldfusion), that automatically polls my Tivos every morning, creates a SQL dabatase with the to-do list of all Tivos in my house (4 in all), re-schedules conflicts on a backup Tivo, and emails me a list of the Scheduled Recordings for that day.


----------



## john1980

This version has an additional check to stop duplicate recordings on a dual tuner unit. It also provides hotlinks when there is a conflict to make it a little easier to resolve if required.


----------



## vertigo235

john1980 said:


> That is a little interesting. Unless the recording was removed to record a conflict on another channel? Are you able to check your "Deleted History" to see why the recording was cancelled - that may give some indication as to the reason.


Unfortunetly it's been a while since it happened, and I havn't used the module since (because I didn't trust it), maybe it's because I didn't click the "Force Record" option?


----------



## jasch

john1980 said:


> This version has an additional check to stop duplicate recordings on a dual tuner unit. It also provides hotlinks when there is a conflict to make it a little easier to resolve if required.


Thank you so much. That was fast. I will give it a test drive later today!


----------



## jasch

It works great!


----------



## dbeusee

john1980 said:


> Timezone issues should have been resolved a while ago for all users. They are relatively easy to fix, if some details are provided. Looking at your changes it looks like you may be handling the boundary conditions (I need to have a look at the get_tzoffset code to see if it is performing the smarts) and I will look at rolling those changes into the latest code base (I run GMT/UTC so the changes will need to be tested by somebody).
> *Update*: The get_tzoffset() function you are using is an internal function which has changed between versions, so your changes are not compatible with TivoWeb users (you are assuming the TivoWebPlus version of get_tzoffset). An option would be to duplicate the TWP code and call it something different - that way it will still work for TW users - I have opted (in the attached v0.2.1beta) for some code that will use the TWP function if it is available, otherwise it will just use the current value of tzoffset.


You realize of course this means TW users will still experience the tz boundary bugs I fixed. I think you should duplicate the TWP code (call it manrec_get_tzoffset) in the case where get_tzoffset doesn't exist. This will solve the problem for TW users and still allow TWP to use it's own internal routine.

I enhanced the script further (based on 0.2.3) to allow users to specify channum and optionally showdate. Showdate replaces wodatetz and is more friendly, allowing the user to specify a date like 12/31. The default for showdate is 0:0, which is the current date, which works fine for repeats. This allows users to use this script with cron to keep resubmitting continuous repeats of manual recordings.

-Don


----------



## john1980

dbeusee said:


> I think you should duplicate the TWP code (call it manrec_get_tzoffset) in the case where get_tzoffset doesn't exist.


If the user is worried about timezones then they really should update to TWP as it includes improved timezone handling. By including the code in ManRec for TW users would only improve that one module, the others (such as the UI modules) would still suffer during the changeover periods. I am also aware of the limited memory available... and duplicating code is a little bit of a waste.

This version includes your enhancements (although I have used chnnum, and added tzoffset to the showdate expression) and most parameters can now be used when calling the module as well as in the manrec.cnf file. So, for instance, you may like to add a "set chnnum 1" to your configuration file to default to the second station in the channel list.

The current list of parameters is as follows:


Code:


 weeks           Number of weeks to record
 keepdays        Number of days to keep the recording
 keepmost        Number of recordings to keep for this show
 createSP        Do we create a season pass (0/1)

 titlestr        Title of the recording
 episodestr      Episode title of the recording
 descriptionstr  Description of the recording

 repeat          Repeat options (once,daily,weekdays,0-6)
 recqual         Recording Quality as a percent (0,40,75,100)
 forcerecord     Force the recording (deletes conflicts)
 durationstr     Durection of the recording (in minutes)

 favs            Populate the channel list with only the favourite channels
 daysahead       Populate the date list with the specified number of days

 showdate        Date of the recording (MM/DD[/YY])
 wodatetz        Starting date of the recording (days since epoch)
 wotimetz        Starting time of the recording (HH)
 womin           Starting minute of the recording (MM)

 chnsel          Station FSID
 chnnum          Station number
 callsign        Station Callsign

_Update: Please note that my TiVo's run with no timezone (GMT) so any comments concerning the handling of timezones or bug fixes are more than welcome. I try to run through the logic in my head, but testing such this functionality is not so easy for me._


----------



## my02awe

john1980 said:


> If the user is worried about timezones then they really should update to TWP as it includes improved timezone handling. By including the code in ManRec for TW users would only improve that one module, the others (such as the UI modules) would still suffer during the changeover periods. I am also aware of the limited memory available... and duplicating code is a little bit of a waste.
> 
> This version includes your enhancements (although I have used chnnum, and added tzoffset to the showdate expression) and most parameters can now be used when calling the module as well as in the manrec.cnf file. So, for instance, you may like to add a "set chnnum 1" to your configuration file to default to the second station in the channel list.
> 
> The current list of parameters is as follows:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> weeks           Number of weeks to record
> keepdays        Number of days to keep the recording
> keepmost        Number of recordings to keep for this show
> createSP        Do we create a season pass (0/1)
> 
> titlestr        Title of the recording
> episodestr      Episode title of the recording
> descriptionstr  Description of the recording
> 
> repeat          Repeat options (once,daily,weekdays,0-6)
> recqual         Recording Quality as a percent (0,40,75,100)
> forcerecord     Force the recording (deletes conflicts)
> durationstr     Durection of the recording (in minutes)
> 
> favs            Populate the channel list with only the favourite channels
> daysahead       Populate the date list with the specified number of days
> 
> showdate        Date of the recording (MM/DD[/YY])
> wodatetz        Starting date of the recording (days since epoch)
> wotimetz        Starting time of the recording (HH)
> womin           Starting minute of the recording (MM)
> 
> chnsel          Station FSID
> chnnum          Station number
> callsign        Station Callsign
> 
> _Update: Please note that my TiVo's run with no timezone (GMT) so any comments concerning the handling of timezones or bug fixes are more than welcome. I try to run through the logic in my head, but testing such this functionality is not so easy for me._


Hi
This is probably the module I use the most .... 
but as a TIVOgnoramus I've only just updated to 024. and decided to try a config file as well. The paramiter used was "set faves 0" which I changed to "1" .....
#
# Default setting for the creation of Season Passes
#
set createSP 0
#
# If you wish to be able to select a date more than
# two weeks into the future then change this setting
#
set daysahead 42
#
# The following is the default recording quality
#
set recqual 40
#
# Set the following to 1 to only show your favourite
# channels in the drop down channel list.
#
set favs 0
set showdate MM/DD[/YY]
set weeks 8

all went well - then I realised that recent channel additions have not been "officially" included and despite appearing as "Sat" in favourites - they don't appear in the channel list

Now I can't display the full list to save my life.
I've tried every permutation set favs 0, favs 0 # set favs 0 and even deleting the .cfg file - nothing seems to work 

help!

Also can't set more than 2 weeks recordings with "set weeks 8"


----------



## john1980

my02awe said:


> I've only just updated to 024. and decided to try a config file as well. The paramiter used was "set favs 0" which I changed to "1" .....


This will mean that only the favourite channels will be displayed in the drop-down list.



my02awe said:


> ...
> set showdate MM/DD[/YY]
> set weeks 8
> ...


Okay... the above is likely to cause an issue as you need to remove the "set showdate MM/DD[/YY]" from the configuration file.



my02awe said:


> all went well - then I realised that recent channel additions have not been "officially" included and despite appearing as "Sat" in favourites - they don't appear in the channel list


Are you using the ChannelPref module to set your favourites, or your TiVo GUI? The module should work with both. If you are still having trouble then the version of TiVo software you are running would be handy, as well as if you are using TivoWebPlus or just TivoWeb.



my02awe said:


> Now I can't display the full list to save my life.
> I've tried every permutation set favs 0, favs 0 # set favs 0 and even deleting the .cfg file - nothing seems to work


Removing the .cfg file (or using the default) and reloading TivoWeb should restart the module using the defaults.



my02awe said:


> Also can't set more than 2 weeks recordings with "set weeks 8"


I think you will find that would have been due to the error (the show date MM/DD[/YY]) in the configuration file.


----------



## my02awe

John 1980

Thanks for the reply .... partial success
first - (my software version is 2.5.5-01-1-023)

Removed the "set showdate MM/DD[/YY]" line as suggested.
:up: 
"Set Weeks" now seems to work Ok (additional ToDo Repeat dropdown appears).

Favourites;
(I normally use the Tivo GUI to set favourites)

Re-setting favourites is still no-go, even without the cfg file - tried quick, full and power off/on with no joy.
I can live with this - I just have to use the GUI to set recordings - (but I would prefer to find out why).


----------



## john1980

my02awe said:


> my software version is 2.5.5-01-1-023


I have a UK TiVo running this version along with both TivoWeb and TivoWebPlus. Are you able to explain the problem a little further? Could you also check that the missing? channels are appearing in the list under the "Logo" module?

Essentially all channels that are flagged as ones that your "Receive" should be listed... and if you use "set favs 1" then only channles that you both "Receive" and are set as "Favourites" are listed.

You might also wish to consider running TivoWebPlus with the ChannelPrefs module (found here) as this will clearly show what shows are flagged as "Receive" and "Favourite".

I will have a play with the settings using the GUI to see if there is an issue in the code that TW/TWP uses and post back here if there is. [Update: The GUI reflects the exact settings under ChannelPrefs - so I am not sure what the issue could be... if you could provide some more details on what channel is not being displayed and what it's setting is under the GUI then it may help]


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Why is it that I am unable to set a manual season pass to record three hours of cartoon network on sunday nights and also manually name it adult swim without also manually repeating it?

Why is it so difficult to create a standard repeating manual season pass with a custom title?

Either I have to schedule four months of recordings by hand at once, or I get Manual:Family Guy... 

Older version had an Adult Swim season pass, but with nothing scheduled...

It seems that it should be easier, right?


----------



## john1980

Vito the TiVo said:


> Why is it so difficult to create a standard repeating manual season pass with a custom title?


For version 0.1.9 (onwards) I decided to implement true manual season passes. This was done by having a look at how the Tivo creates its manual season passes when the on-screen-GUI is used. The idea being that this will keep the database in a consistent (and expected) state.

If you have a look at the source of the module (manrec.itcl) you will find the full version history at the top as well as comments throughout the code. Wingert created the module (v0.0.1->v0.0.3) and since his "disappearance" I have been patching it.

You could try version 0.1.8 if you do wish to perform such unsupported actions. The issue with the older versions were that they would create a manual season pass (which is okay), but they would then create an entry in the database for a "series" associated with that pass (as this is the only way to label the season pass). This could cause issues as this "dislocated" series could get lost and never cleaned up from the database. It also means that the season pass is not a manual season pass, as it was inserting "guide data" into the database to fool it.

If it is mainly the naming of the recordings that bother you, then you may like to have a look at TivoTitle as this is able to rename shows and remove "Manual: " tags, etc...


----------



## falc122727

I am trying to do individual manual recordings where I change the Title and Description. I am not interested in Season Passes, just individual manual recordings. 

Soon after creation (sometimes only a few hours), my custom Title/Descriptions are replaced by what was originally in the guide data. I have seen other posts on this subject and have tried everything including starting the recordings a minute later, but no luck so far.

I have an idea as to what might be happening. Even if I use the script and state NO to a Season Pass, when I click on the recording in the ToDo of TiVoweb+, it says under the field SELECTION TYPE, "Manual Season Pass". When I create a manual recording through the TiVo remote, when i check that recording in TiVoweb+ the field SELECTION TYPE says just "Manual". I think the fact that TiVo thinks the individual manual recording is a manual season pass, might have something to do with why it changes the custom Title/Description.

Any ideas. The script is fantastic (thanks John1980 for all your hard work), and I'd really love to get it working. As others have said, Title changing is very useful for recording things you don't want others in the house to know about.


----------



## john1980

falc122727 said:


> Soon after creation (sometimes only a few hours), my custom Title/Descriptions are replaced by what was originally in the guide data.


I am guessing you are using a Tivo which is version 3.0 or later. This is a "feature" of the Tivo software and seems to have been introduced in version 3.0 (as the UK hardware which runs version 2.5.5 does not do this). I do not know of an easy fix for this.


----------



## falc122727

john1980 said:


> I am guessing you are using a Tivo which is version 3.0 or later. This is a "feature" of the Tivo software and seems to have been introduced in version 3.0 (as the UK hardware which runs version 2.5.5 does not do this). I do not know of an easy fix for this.


Yes that's my version. Do you have any idea why the individual recording is listed as a manual season pass? I think that might be the reason it's changing.


----------



## john1980

falc122727 said:


> Do you have any idea why the individual recording is listed as a manual season pass? I think that might be the reason it's changing.


The reason it is changing is that the newer Tivo software seems to be looking for conflicting showings in the database and "cleaning" them up. This is not the case for the UK (v2.5.5) software. Having said that, the individual recordinds should not be listed as manual season passes unless you have selected "Use a Season Pass" when creating them (and this option is not available for "once" only recordings).

I do have a v3.0 system, so if you do think there is an issue if you could detail the steps you are taking then I will be able to find the issue and fix it. This will not resolve the issue where the v3.0 software is cleaning up the episode titles... the previous advice about starting the show a little earlier (or later) and ending a little later does work in some situations - but it seems the software is using some fuzzy logic when renaming the shows.


----------



## john1980

Version 0.2.5 (full change history can be found in the readme)
Now supports an additional option under "Use a Season Pass" called "Yes (with series title)" which reimplements the old method for creating a season pass (it was change in v0.1.9 to mirror the actions performed by the Tivo software when setting up Manual Season Passes). The advantage of this method is that a user defined title can be assigned, but does result in zombie series entries in the database, and will result in errors when the series is viewed under TWP.

I can't say I recommend using the above option, but it is one way to avoid the newer TiVo software (> 2.5.5) from re-titling recorded programmes. Update: It seems that on the >2.5.5 systems, the title will still revert to that contained within the guide data. See the next post from me for more information.


----------



## Vito the TiVo

Unfortunately for me, it still seems to revert to whatever the title is in the guide data after a day or so. Boo.


----------



## john1980

Vito the TiVo said:


> Unfortunately for me, it still seems to revert to whatever the title is in the guide data after a day or so. Boo.


I've just had a play with this and I do not think there is going to be a solution. I setup two manual recordings to coincide with a recording in the guide data and then monitored the MFS (Recording) database entry.

The link from the database entry to the manual recording information is held in a field called "Showing". On the (UK) v2.5.5 system when the recording starts the database entry is modified and a new link is added called "ActualShowing" which is a link to the information contained for that timeslot in the guide data. However, on the (US) v3.0 system, as soon as the recording starts, the database entry is modified and the existing "Showing" entry is replaced with a link to the information in the guide data (ie, it does not use an "ActualShowing" field).

So what this means is while the v2.5.5 system maintains both a link to the manual information (held in "Showing") AND a link to the guide data information for that timeslot (held in "ActualShowing"), the v3.0 system overwrites the manual information with the information from the guide data (as it only uses "Showing").

Hope that was not too confusing


----------



## Vito the TiVo

I follow mostly. Unfortunately I think its even more problematic, as on my system the manual title doesn't even hold until the recording. It just drops out probably as soon as the guide data is updated during the night from the best I can figure.

I'm just going to leave this one alone. Thanks for all your troubles though.


----------



## big_dirk

which is the most recent version of this module please?


----------



## Fozzie

big_dirk said:


> which is the most recent version of this module please?


Errrm, is your scroll-up function broken? (four posts)


----------



## linenoise

Wow, I was so far behind in versions. And boy did it effect me when the DST hit! My gorlfriend was so mad at me! I probably need to start looking at getting a guide into this box.

0.2.5 is amazing! Thanks for all of the hard work!!!


----------



## ericd121

Hello Everyone.

Having just installed this module, I've managed to confuse myself.

I set up some repeating Manual Recordings, all of which took their titles from the Guide Data.

Now I can't seem to make that happen no matter which options I choose;
as I say, I'm confused. 

Could someone give me the definitive options to choose to get a recurring, and a single, Manual Recording to take their titles from the Guide Data?

My Tivos are UK series One, with v2.5.5 software running TivoWeb.

Cheers, M'Dears.

*[Edit]* OK, panic over. I think my Tivo was in a tizzy.

The option I needed to choose (indeed I was choosing and Tivo was ignoring), were 
Repeat Options *Every Monday* 
Use a Season Pass *Yes*

Wasn't working; now it is: I'm happy. :up:


----------



## john1980

I'm glad it is working for you. I notice you mentioned you were using TivoWeb... in which case you might like to have a look at a TivoWebPlus bundle that I have been working on. It is developed and tested on both a UK v2.5.5 and a US v3.0 system and can be found here. It also includes a conflict resolver module that utilises facilities from the Manual Recording module which may help in your multi-TiVo environment.

Oddly enough it's pretty strange that the manual recordings are taking the title from the guide data, as I have only seen this in v3.0+ software. It could be that if you are creating manual recordings that exactly match an entry in the guide data then this could be the case?

If you wish to have a technical answer, the following is from the README


Code:


Why are recordings magically renamed?
 Information entered for manual recordings are linked from a field
 called "Showing".  On the (UK) v2.5.5 system when the recording
 starts (and during the indexing of guide data), a new link is added
 called "ActualShowing" that links to the information contained, for
 that timeslot, in the guide data.

 However, on the (US) v3.0 system, the existing "Showing" entry is
 replaced with a link to the information in the guide data (ie, it
 does not use an "ActualShowing" field).

 So what this means is while the v2.5.5 system maintains both a link
 to the manual information (held in "Showing") AND a link to the
 guide data information for that timeslot (held in "ActualShowing"),
 the v3.0 system replaces the link to the manual information with
 a link to the guide data (as it only uses "Showing").  This results
 in manual recordings being renamed on those systems.


----------



## dbeusee

I just upgraded to 0.2.5 (via your latest TivoWebPlus - good stuff ) and noticed this line is commented out:
set womin [expr [clock format [clock seconds] -format {%M}] + 2]

FEI: This line sets the default start minute to current minute + 2 so that a timed recording starts (by default) 2 minutes from now instead of in the past, which will likely error out when it's more than 10 minutes ago.

So I added it to manrec.cfg (the use of this config file is a nice addition!). You might want to move the line (leave commented) to the cfg file in case others want to use it.

It's nice being able to use your version, unmodified! 

One thing though. It seems to me that chnnum is not really a useful parameter, as this is an offset to the list, which can change over time, and thus not entirely reliable. I previously had a channum in my copy, but now I think the callsign parameter is best, as long as it's unique. So I'm thinking you might want to just remove the chnnum parameter or turn it into channum (actual channel number) which is more useful.

BTW, I wanted to thank you for incorporating all my changes, either in the code or allowing me to set in the cfg file! 

-Don


----------



## john1980

dbeusee said:


> One thing though. It seems to me that chnnum is not really a useful parameter, as this is an offset to the list, which can change over time, and thus not entirely reliable.


I think chnnum is the channel number (ie 5 or 23.1) rather than the offset into the list... I could be mistaken but am pretty sure the array is indexed on the actual "channel number" rather than a sequential integer.

PS: I've added the womin to the manrec.cfg file


----------



## john1980

Supports the latest v8.1 software which requires DRM fields in its manual recordings (without these fields the system will reboot when it attempts to record the show).


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> Supports the latest v8.1 software which requires DRM fields in its manual recordings (without these fields the system will reboot when it attempts to record the show).


So is this latest version of manual record definitely compatible with both TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 as I run both of them on my Tivo using Hackman to swap between them.


----------



## john1980

Pete77 said:


> So is this latest version of manual record definitely compatible with both TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 as I run both of them on my Tivo using Hackman to swap between them.


It should be (and if you have any issues then I'll fix it). I'm also interested in why you are still using TW v1.9.4 because if there is something in it that is not available in TWP v1.3.1 then I'm also happy to have a look at adding support for it to TWP.


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> It should be (and if you have any issues then I'll fix it). I'm also interested in why you are still using TW v1.9.4 because if there is something in it that is not available in TWP v1.3.1 then I'm also happy to have a look at adding support for it to TWP.


Yes there are two main things in TivoWeb 1.9.4 that are add ons both produced by Ljay and neither of which functions at all in TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 (I have tried them both with it).

First of these is the User Interface/Preferences/*Explicitly Thumbed + Implied by Recordings*
additional module that forms part of Ljay's (www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html) revised User Interface module for TivoWeb 1.9.4 - you can see the module itself and the additional Explicitly Thumbed module code at www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/ui.lj.20040404.itcl

Second is Ljay's *httpd-tt.tcl module that logs accesses to the Tivo across the web from outside your home network* that are not authenticated (although it actually in practice seems to also log authenticated accesses from across the web too, which I am perfectly happy about) and stores the offending IP address and date and time in the httpd log file. As my Tivo is on the web via simple port forwarding to Port 443 with Username and Password I like to keep an eye on who is attempting to access the machine and if anyone is doing it regularly and repeatedly. Neither of these modules will work under TivoWebPlus 1.3.1

Basically I can mirror everything else available in TivoWebPlus in TivoWeb except for the Channel Preferences module which is not a module you use every day of the week (although its obviously handy when you change your cable or satellite provider).

Also I had worrying problems with the Tivo hanging totally stuck between two Tivo box menus (although still accessible via Telnet) when running TivoWebPlus and another occasion too when it stopped responding to all Tivo menu remote input on Now Playing. Admittedly I was running both TW1.9.4 and TWP1.3.1 at the same time with access on different ports, which may not have been a fair test as I never ran TWP1.3.1 standalone with no TWP1.9.4 also loaded at the same time for any length of time.

Lastly it seems to me that the Yahoo OzTivo Widget seems to take several seconds longer to get the Now Playing list from TWP1.3.1 than TW.1.9.4 and is more likely to cause a recording in progress to pixellate badly while it is doing this with TWP1.3.1 than with TW1.9.4. Of course I do have a very large Now Playing list with 600 entries that most people won't have.

I'm sure the OzTivo Yahoo Widget could be improved if it had an option to only request Now Playing data for the last 14 or 28 days for those of us with big Now Playing lists.

I do hope that this helps you in your efforts to persuade all of us doubting Thomases's still using TW1.9.4 to switch to TWP1.3.1. If you could replicate the Explicity Thumbed + Implied thumbs editing module and the httpd external web access log facility this would certainly help go along way towards doing this.


----------



## john1980

I'll have a look at the thumbs stuff, but the log accesses is already in TWP. It will log in /var/log/tivoweb.log all accesses to pages, as well as failed login attempts. Admittedly this is done for all clients although TWP has the ability to request a password only for remote clients, making things a little easier when accessing the server locally. I don't think it would be hard to an an option to only log URL requests for remote clients (thus reducing the size of the log file), so I'll probably have a go at this also.


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> I'll have a look at the thumbs stuff, but the log accesses is already in TWP. It will log in /var/log/tivoweb.log all accesses to pages, as well as failed login attempts. Admittedly this is done for all clients although TWP has the ability to request a password only for remote clients, making things a little easier when accessing the server locally. I don't think it would be hard to an an option to only log URL requests for remote clients (thus reducing the size of the log file), so I'll probably have a go at this also.


Many thanks John for having a look at the thumbs editing and reviewing module (I currently have over 1800 sets of thumbs ratings for programs/series accumulated in the last four and a half years). I didn't realise there was any log for access attempts to the Tivo in TWP1.3.1. I would be running it with a username and password only set for external accessess form outside the local network - would this automatically restrict the log file to only access attempts over the internet as per the Ljay httpd option?

Also I find the Highlights, Backup and Tracker modules are all rather prone to causing the Tivo to spontaneously reboot due to a memory overflow in TW1.9.4. I have changed TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 3244068 in the tivoweb file but it hasn't helped that much. So far as I can recall I still got machine reboots after using Backup, Tracker and Highlights in sequence via TWP 1.3.1 though. Any thoughts as to how this rebooting problem with these demanding TivoWeb modules could be overcome?


----------



## john1980

Pete77 said:


> First of these is the User Interface/Preferences/*Explicitly Thumbed + Implied by Recordings*
> additional module that forms part of Ljay's (www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/tivoweb.html) revised User Interface module for TivoWeb 1.9.4 - you can see the module itself and the additional Explicitly Thumbed module code at www.ljay.org.uk/tivoweb/ui.lj.20040404.itcl


It seems that the "Explicitly Thumbed + Implied by Recordings (Links to a Series)" code is exactly the same as the "Series" code under TWP - they both link to "/preferences/15". It just seems that the description has been changed to the much shorter "Series".

The following is from LJays ui module:


Code:


	   puts $chan [tr "" [th "" "Preferences"]]
	   puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/14" "Genre"]]]
	   puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/15" "Explicitly Thumbed + Implied by Recordings (Links to a Series)"]]]
	   puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/16" "Programmes/Series Recorded (Links to a Programme)"]]]
	   puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/17" "Actor"]]]
	   puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/19" "Director"]]]
	   puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/22" "Writer"]]]

And this is from TWP's ui module:


Code:


    puts $chan [tr "" [th "" "Preferences"]]
    puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/14" "Genre"]]]
    puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/15" "Series"]]]
    puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/17" "Actor"]]]
    puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/19" "Director"]]]
    puts $chan [tr "" [td [html_link "/preferences/22" "Writer"]]]


----------



## john1980

Pete77 said:


> Also I find the Highlights, Backup and Tracker modules are all rather prone to causing the Tivo to spontaneously reboot due to a memory overflow in TW1.9.4. I have changed TIVOSH_POOLSIZE to 3244068 in the tivoweb file but it hasn't helped that much. So far as I can recall I still got machine reboots after using Backup, Tracker and Highlights in sequence via TWP 1.3.1 though. Any thoughts as to how this rebooting problem with these demanding TivoWeb modules could be overcome?


If you are a DirecTV user then the chances are that you have 700+ channels... which does cause a little drain on the resources and internal structures under TWv1.9.4 and TWPv1.3.1. There is a newer/beta version (TWP v1.4.0) which BTUx9 has been rewriting which has a far smaller memory footprint which helps greatly with the stability problems and slow loading times under DTivo units. You may also wish to give this a go (it should be noted that the drastic changes to the internal structures does mean that earlier modules are not compatible with it - although most modules have already been ported over to it - and these are included in the bundle).

It can be found at the TWP site


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> If you are a DirecTV user then the chances are that you have 700+ channels... which does cause a little drain on the resources and internal structures under TWv1.9.4 and TWPv1.3.1. There is a newer/beta version (TWP v1.4.0) which BTUx9 has been rewriting which has a far smaller memory footprint which helps greatly with the stability problems and slow loading times under DTivo units.[/URL]


I'm British don't you know with a Thomson Tivo PVR10UK model in the UK. My tv platforms are Sky Digital and Freeview digital terrestrial dual source (Sky via Scart and Freeview digital terrestial via the RF aerial in socket an option supported on the UK S1 Tivos).

The Sky Digital Platform has a huge number of channels (over 500) in the database although I personally only take the free channels so only have about 40 or 50 of these channels set up in Channels I Receive plus about 6 chanels from the Freeview platform.

I believe there are a number of downsides with the TivoWebPlus 1.4 version which is in fact more of a branch for DirectTv users than an actual upgrade of TWP for all users as I understand it?


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> It seems that the "Explicitly Thumbed + Implied by Recordings (Links to a Series)" code is exactly the same as the "Series" code under TWP - they both link to "/preferences/15". It just seems that the description has been changed to the much shorter "Series".


Well it never occured to me that "Series" was precisely the same thumbs editing module but having now tried to use it in TWPv1.3.1 the first time it made my Tivo reboot and the second time it came up with the below error.

This is why, as I say, I don't find TivoWebPlusv1.3.1 to actually be a more reliable piece of software than TWv1.9.4 as you would clearly like us to believe. Bear in mind that I can run the Explicity Thumbed module under TWv1.9.4 with absolutely no issues at all.



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_preferences '/15' ''
> no such object: {CONFLICT err=0x00030007}
> while executing
> "dbobj $item get Title"
> ("uplevel" body line 9)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "ForeachMfsFileTrans fsid name type "/Preference/a/$preftype" "" 25 {
> set orphan 0
> set pref [db $db openid $fsid]
> set item [dbobj $pr..."
> (procedure "::action_preferences" line 74)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


----------



## BTUx9

Pete77 said:


> I'm British don't you know with a Thomson Tivo PVR10UK model in the UK. My tv platforms are Sky Digital and Freeview digital terrestrial dual source (Sky via Scart and Freeview digital terrestial via the RF aerial in socket an option supported on the UK S1 Tivos).
> 
> The Sky Digital Platform has a huge number of channels (over 500) in the database although I personally only take the free channels so only have about 40 or 50 of these channels set up in Channels I Receive plus about 6 chanels from the Freeview platform.


it doesn't really matter how many are marked as received... the guide data slices still contain it all, and within TWP the data for all channels is cached



> I believe there are a number of downsides with the TivoWebPlus 1.4 version which is in fact more of a branch for DirectTv users than an actual upgrade of TWP for all users as I understand it?


That certainly wasn't my intent when working on it... the reduction of memory footprint mostly helps those with large lineups (most notably DTV users or those SA users that go through a satellite system like SKY), but there are also many other additions/improvements.
It's likely gotten a reputation as a dtivo-only branch because the majority of early adopters are dtivo owners (most likely due to how fragile earlier versions are on dtivos)


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> That certainly wasn't my intent when working on it... the reduction of memory footprint mostly helps those with large lineups (most notably DTV users or those SA users that go through a satellite system like SKY), but there are also many other additions/improvements.
> 
> It's likely gotten a reputation as a dtivo-only branch because the majority of early adopters are dtivo owners (most likely due to how fragile earlier versions are on dtivos)


But I thought that there were some aspects of TWPv1.3.1 functionality that were removed in TWPv1.4 Beta, although I have forgotten for the time being just what those were. I also seem to remember that whatever they were they seemed like they were relevant to me at the time. Also I have tried Beta testing things like Microsoft's IE7 and Windows Defender in recent times and in view of the number of serious bugs in the Betas (especially Windows Defender where the daily updates didn't work properly and kept repeating endlessly under various conditions) have sort of taken the view that its probably easier to let other people be unpaid testers on the Betas and wait for the final release.

How is v1.4 going in terms of moving on from being a Beta to becoming the fully released current version of TivoWebPlus?

Do you think the freezes of the main Tivo menu system that I experienced when running TWv1.9.4 and TWPv1.3.1 were due to having them both resident in memory at the same time on different ports? Also would you suggest that if I run TWPv1.4 Beta alone with just an option to switch to TWv1.9.4 via Hackman (with both programs therefore set to use the same Port) that TWP will probably be a lot more stable due to the lower memory footprint of the database? I currently find that TWPv1.3.1 can be made to reboot the machine when using more demanding modules like Tracker and Backup and Search by Advisory Codes just as easily as in TWv1.9.4 unfortunately.


----------



## omf

I hope this isn't too far off-topic for this thread - please redirect me to a more appropriate location if it is...

I want to be able to queue-up a bunch of recordings via the command line. Basically, I want to set my Tivo to record for 8 minutes at 55 minutes after the hour (I'll tell you why if you're really curious...) every hour for an indefinite schedule - at least for a couple of days.

I thought the manualrec function in TivoWeb might be employable from the command line for this purpose. Can this be done, or is there another way to handle it?

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## Pete77

omf said:


> I thought the manualrec function in TivoWeb might be employable from the command line for this purpose. Can this be done, or is there another way to handle it?


Unfortunately the latest TivoWeb Manual Record module ( www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4717154#post4717154 ) only seems to let you schedule a recording for Daily rather than Hourly frequency.

I see no reason though why it couldn't be modified to provide hourly scheduling if the author (john in New Zealand who is also developing TivoWebPlus I believe) can be persuaded to assist you. I can't imagine that it is a very big change in the code of the module - its just that the need for an hourly recording was perhaps never anticipated at the time it was designed.

If you told us what your application for this recording is I'm sure it would help us understand the requirement a little better.

Why not PM john to see if he can help you with a modified version of the module.

Alternatively 8 minutes at 55 minutes past the hour for a couple of days is only 48 recordings so surely you could schedule this manually one by one using the manual recording option in the standard Tivo tv screen menus?


----------



## omf

Pete77 said:


> Unfortunately the latest TivoWeb Manual Record module ( www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4717154#post4717154 ) only seems to let you schedule a recording for Daily rather than Hourly frequency.


Thanks for the reply. I really don't see a need to modify the module itself (I doubt there'd be much use for the modification). What I was really looking for was a way to execute the module from the command line so that I could write a little shell script around it to schedule as many recordings as I wanted. I don't see this as being generally useful, so I figured the shell script would provide great flexibility without requiring any module changes.

So, let me rephrase the question: Is there a way for me to execute the *manualrec* module from a shell script with arbitrary parameters?

_For the curious: the Boomerang network frequently pads their hour and half-hour blocks with little 1-to-2-minute shorts that I would like to capture. They're not on any sort of schedule, so my best bet is to just capture a few minutes at the end of every (half)hour and manually go through them to see if anything interesting was recorded.
_


----------



## BTUx9

re: command-line recording, If you stuff the params into a properly formatted URL, I believe it could be done... you'd have to look at what is being sent to TW/TWP to actually schedule a recording

re: crashing when both TW and TWP are running... most likely a memory issue... I believe the cache card acts as fast swap, so I'd be suspicious that the fault may lie there... I know both programs are memory hogs, and a uktivo doesn't have much available

re: removal of capabilities in TWP 1.4... things weren't really removed, but because the memory issues required a MAJOR rewrite of some of the internal structures, module compatibility wasn't preserved (couldn't be)... PortlandPaw says he'll be releasing a 1.4-compatible version of hackman soon, but as far as tracker and search by advisory, I don't know anything about the modules. I believe the oztivo widget doesn't work, either, because it's a webpage scraper, and I've made some changes to formatting (the format is now user-modifyable, so a fix should be fairly trivial)


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> re: removal of capabilities in TWP 1.4... things weren't really removed, but because the memory issues required a MAJOR rewrite of some of the internal structures, module compatibility wasn't preserved (couldn't be)... PortlandPaw says he'll be releasing a 1.4-compatible version of hackman soon, but as far as tracker and search by advisory, I don't know anything about the modules. I believe the oztivo widget doesn't work, either, because it's a webpage scraper, and I've made some changes to formatting (the format is now user-modifyable, so a fix should be fairly trivial)


So 101 reasons for not using TWP 1.4 really at the present time.

You also fail to mention our UK Highlights module with daily program recommendations from the Radio Times plus listings and ratings for all films that day. Again it won't work under TWP 1.4

Also the OzTivo Widget is one of my favourite enhancements to using my Tivo. And what about Daily Mail Jazz!

To be honest I think I had it right when I described 1.4 as being a branch from the original TivoWebPlus project.


----------



## BTUx9

thankyou for not using v1.4... looking for people to help improve it, not complain about what it doesn't do.

(it's still not a branch... when firefox releases a new version that requires updated plugins, it doesn't make it a branch... everything you are listing comes under that category)


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> thankyou for not using v1.4... looking for people to help improve it, not complain about what it doesn't do.
> 
> (it's still not a branch... when firefox releases a new version that requires updated plugins, it doesn't make it a branch... everything you are listing comes under that category)


But if v1.4 doesn't support old TivoWeb modules then its more like v2.0 as far as I can see.

You will note that Microsoft have never been brave enough to bring out mainstream operating system software that makes older programs or data files obsolete overnight....................

The trouble is that the guys who wrote the good modules for TWv1.9.4 don't consider that TWPv1.4 has enough users to be worth their while to go to all the trouble of rewriting their modules specially in order to work with it.


----------



## BTUx9

Pete77 said:


> But if v1.4 doesn't support old TivoWeb modules then its more like v2.0 as far as I can see.
> 
> You will note that Microsoft have never been brave enough to bring out mainstream operating system software that makes older programs or data files obsolete overnight....................
> 
> The trouble is that the guys who wrote the good modules for TWv1.9.4 don't consider that TWPv1.4 has enough users to be worth their while to go to all the trouble of rewriting their modules specially in order to work with it.


I agree that 2.0 would be a better version, and I argued for just that, but that wasn't my decision to make.

Many modules can be made compatible with 1.4 with very few modifications... it's not like rewriting from scratch. Except for PortlandPaw, none of the other module authors have expressed any interest in what is required.

earlier versions of TWP are effectively broken for dtivo users... not only are they very easily crashable, but when they crash they reboot the tivo (for those running v6.2 s/w). TWP just stored too much data, and increasing the mempool tended to cause too much disk thrashing/swap usage.

In order to get a usable, reliable version running on dtivos and SAs connected to satellite boxes, I had to change how some info was cached and how/when modules were loaded... and I couldn't find any way to do that and retain backwards compatibility.

If you have problems with that choice, then come up with a better alternative, but until then I'm going to continue on with developing v1.4


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> I agree that 2.0 would be a better version, and I argued for just that, but that wasn't my decision to make.
> 
> Many modules can be made compatible with 1.4 with very few modifications... it's not like rewriting from scratch. Except for PortlandPaw, none of the other module authors have expressed any interest in what is required.
> 
> In order to get a usable, reliable version running on dtivos and SAs connected to satellite boxes, I had to change how some info was cached and how/when modules were loaded... and I couldn't find any way to do that and retain backwards compatibility.
> 
> If you have problems with that choice, then come up with a better alternative, but until then I'm going to continue on with developing v1.4


I think that whoever decided to not call your new Beta V2 was clearly in error as there will, I imagine, continue to be further evolutions of v1.3.1 that continue to provide backward compatibility with earlier Tivoweb modules?

I am a Sky Digital user and most of the problems caused to DTivo users are also suffered by us. That is that using several of the more demanding TivoWeb functions like Tracker, Backup, Highlights and Search by Advisory Codes in succession will sooner or latter end up rebooting the Tivo. On the other hand subject to accepting the eventual reboot any of these modules do work in isolation and it is only the cumulative memory overflow effect of using several of them that leads to the reboot.

When demanding TivoWeb modules are not used there is no impact at all on the Tivo which will run for weeks on end without rebooting. Also the reboots under TW v1.9.4 are always back up to a fully functioning Tivo and TivoWeb situation. I was concerned therefore that a crash that happened when using TWPv1.3.1 just left the Tivo crashed and stuck between two tv screen Tivo menus where it would have remained for weeks on end without pulling the power plug or, as I did, typing the reboot command at the Telnet prompt. I have never had a crash like this while the box was merely recording and left to its own devices running only TWv1.9.4 memory resident.

If the module conversion job is not that major then perhaps the answer is for you to offer to the authors of these modules to update the code for them to run under TWPv1.4 and give them the right to test the module and provide any final comments before you republish them for v1.4?

I wonder in a way why the further development of TivoWebv1.9.4 was not continued? Presentationally there is very little difference between the two pieces of software but can I assume that TivoWebPlus is based on a completely different set of code from TivoWeb? If not then why was it renamed?


----------



## BTUx9

I doubt a more stable version based on v1.3 will be worked on, but who knows... it's open source.
This discussion is pretty much off-topic, so I'm dropping it.
If you really want to continue it, I'd suggest going to PM or a new thread, but I don't really see a need.


----------



## Pete77

BTUx9 said:


> I doubt a more stable version based on v1.3 will be worked on, but who knows... it's open source.
> This discussion is pretty much off-topic, so I'm dropping it.
> If you really want to continue it, I'd suggest going to PM or a new thread, but I don't really see a need.


As I only actually ever now currently use TWP 1.3.1 for its Channel Preferences option and use TivoWeb 1.9.4 for things like Highlights and Tracker and Search, Season Pass Reorder etc I'm happy to give your 1.4 version a go and see if it seems to be immune from the rebooting problem caused by memory overflows with SKY listings on TWv1.9.4 and TWPv1.3.1.

If this turns out to be the case it would then be worth trying to persuade the authors of the significant modules not so far converted to run with TWP 1.4 to do so.

I'm sorry if I seemed negative earlier on in this thread. You have now convinced me that TWv1.9.4 and TWPv1.3.1 are written in such a way that they are inherently unstable with a large channel lineup in the database such as DTivo's or Sky's. The only solution is new code that handles these listings differently of the kind you have designed in v1.4.

Do you think you would be prepared to rework the code for some of the so far non migrated itcl modules if the authors don't mind you helping them out but feel it would be just too much hassle to do this themselves for a currently limited user base?


----------



## Pete77

People in the Tivo UK forum have spotted the decision to rename TivoWebPlus 1.4 Beta as TivoWebPlus 2.0, although they were initially labouring under the misapprehension that this was a new version of TivoWebPlus they had not seen before.

I have now explained the reason for the name change, even though its still the same software as TivoWebPlus 1.4 Beta.

See www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4765625#post4765625


----------



## nethead12

TivoWebPlus 2.0!!(1.4) has been working great for me, I was rebooting my DTivo like crazy using earlier versions.

Now I only get random reboots during the night for some reason. (Nothing to do with TivoWebPlus)

If you have a Dtivo get TivoWebPlus 2.0. 

"Nuff Said."


----------



## Pete77

nethead12 said:


> TivoWebPlus 2.0!!(1.4) has been working great for me, I was rebooting my DTivo like crazy using earlier versions.
> 
> Now I only get random reboots during the night for some reason. (Nothing to do with TivoWebPlus)
> 
> If you have a Dtivo get TivoWebPlus 2.0.
> 
> "Nuff Said."


What about the missing TivoWeb modules though that have not yet been converted?


----------



## rderkis

I have not used this board before, so please direct me to the proper place, for this question.

Conflict resolution currently uses the manual record module, to schedule show rcordings on 2nd tivo. It works great! even adding the show name!. I want to be able to do this with the deleted shows in the history list, not just the ones that are in conflict. Is there a thread on this topic or a way to do it, perhaps just changing one variable in code?


----------



## rderkis

I did figure out that by changing the code in confresManual.itcl from
"creason == 20" to "creason != 20" in both places it is found, causes all shows to be displayed. From there you can pick which ones to record on your 2nd tivo.


----------



## dmark1867

Background Info
Location of unit: Eastern US
Software System: 6.2a
System Type: US Phillips DRS704 Series 2 DirecTiVo
TivoWebPlus version: Version 2.0.0-070430 (the latest version as of 4/30/07)
TiVo Time = correct time
Date Command at telnet prompt = correct time
If I send a Dailymail, the time is correct.
Looking at To Do List in tivoweb has correct time.
I have the following in my rc.sysinit.author (which allows my to run cron jobs using the correct time, 3=3am etc)
#timezone offset
export TZ=EST5EDT4

ISSUE:
If I create a manual recording (I am using the season pass option) for 5PM, when I go to the season pass page it shows a new season pass, but lists a show that comes on at 2PM. Even stranger is when I go to edit the season pass, it shows at M-F 12:00 PM - 1:00 PM (8 WCHS). So just to reiterate. I setup a manual recording for 5PM, it shows in season pass's with the name of a program that starts at 2PM, when I go to edit the season pass, it shows it starting a 12PM. What in the world is going on??


----------



## john1980

dmark1867 said:


> If I create a manual recording (I am using the season pass option) for 5PM, when I go to the season pass page it shows a new season pass, but lists a show that comes on at 2PM.


This could be a new v6.2 issue or possibly something that got broken in a recent TZ update. Are you able to go into the "Channel Grid" module and tell me what the setting of the TZ variable is (this can be found in the small print at the bottom of the first page).


----------



## dmark1867

john1980 said:


> This could be a new v6.2 issue or possibly something that got broken in a recent TZ update. Are you able to go into the "Channel Grid" module and tell me what the setting of the TZ variable is (this can be found in the small print at the bottom of the first page).


John,

I deleted my TivoWebPlus directories /TivoWebPlus & /var/TWP and reinstalled the TivoWebPlus version released today. I then removed the following from my rc.sysinit.author file:
#timezone offset
export TZ=EST5EDT4

I then rebooted. Things look a little better now.

When I setup a manual recording for 5PM (either using the create season pass or not, I get the same result whether I use that option or not) It has the title of the show as the Eyewitness News at 6PM, it should say the name of the 5PM show not the Eyewitness News at 6PM. At anyrate, when I click on the season pass to edit it, it says 5:00 PM - 6:00 PM which is correct. So why is it now showing the wrong name though??

To answer your question when I go to the channelgrid module, it says: version v0.1.7r5 (tzoffset -14400)

Since I removed export TZ=EST5EDT4 from my startup file all my cron jobs are off by 3 hours.

Danny


----------



## john1980

dmark1867 said:


> When I setup a manual recording for 5PM (either using the create season pass or not, I get the same result whether I use that option or not) It has the title of the show as the Eyewitness News at 6PM, it should say the name of the 5PM show not the Eyewitness News at 6PM. At anyrate, when I click on the season pass to edit it, it says 5:00 PM - 6:00 PM which is correct. So why is it now showing the wrong name though??


I don't know what could be causing this. It could be still an issue with DST changes in the US? I am located in New Zealand (and running a UK v2.5.5 and US v3.0 system) so it is pretty hard to diagnose issues on the US v6.2 software. I would leave it a little longer to see if it is just a DST issue as the retrieval of the shows title is an internal TiVo feature and not related at all to the Manual Recording module or TivoWeb/TivoWebPlus.

Setting the TZ variable could upset a few bits of software as the earlier TiVo's all had to run in GMT/UCT mode and it was up to the software to query the database and adjust the time when displaying it. I can only assume the newer systems now support (ie have zoneinfo files for various timezones), but I would still be a little careful before setting this... you may wish to set only for the cron daemon.

This can usually be done by using something like the following to start it:

TZ=EST5EDT4 crond &


----------



## dmark1867

john1980 said:


> I don't know what could be causing this. It could be still an issue with DST changes in the US? I am located in New Zealand (and running a UK v2.5.5 and US v3.0 system) so it is pretty hard to diagnose issues on the US v6.2 software. I would leave it a little longer to see if it is just a DST issue as the retrieval of the shows title is an internal TiVo feature and not related at all to the Manual Recording module or TivoWeb/TivoWebPlus.
> 
> Setting the TZ variable could upset a few bits of software as the earlier TiVo's all had to run in GMT/UCT mode and it was up to the software to query the database and adjust the time when displaying it. I can only assume the newer systems now support (ie have zoneinfo files for various timezones), but I would still be a little careful before setting this... you may wish to set only for the cron daemon.
> 
> This can usually be done by using something like the following to start it:
> 
> TZ=EST5EDT4 crond &


I made the change to my startup file to adjust only the timezone info for crond. Is there any way to adust the manual recording module so that you can use the season pass option but overide the data that gets inserted from the guide so I can specify a name?

I just looked at this:
http://tivowebplus.cvs.sourceforge....TivoWebPlus/modules/manrec.itcl?revision=1.15

& it states that 
# Manual recordings are likely to be renamed on systems running
# version 3.0 or greater, as they favour information from the guide
# data.

So I guess I might just be out of luck.


----------



## dmark1867

john1980 said:


> I don't know what could be causing this. It could be still an issue with DST changes in the US? I am located in New Zealand (and running a UK v2.5.5 and US v3.0 system) so it is pretty hard to diagnose issues on the US v6.2 software. I would leave it a little longer to see if it is just a DST issue as the retrieval of the shows title is an internal TiVo feature and not related at all to the Manual Recording module or TivoWeb/TivoWebPlus.
> 
> Setting the TZ variable could upset a few bits of software as the earlier TiVo's all had to run in GMT/UCT mode and it was up to the software to query the database and adjust the time when displaying it. I can only assume the newer systems now support (ie have zoneinfo files for various timezones), but I would still be a little careful before setting this... you may wish to set only for the cron daemon.
> 
> This can usually be done by using something like the following to start it:
> 
> TZ=EST5EDT4 crond &


John,

Thanks,

Adding
TZ=EST5EDT4 crond &
Did the trick so my cron jobs run at the right time and now my manual recordings run at the correct time.

The only issue now (which really isn't a big deal) is that when I look at my season passes in tivoweb, the ones that were set up via the manual record module display the name of the show playing an hour later, which can be a little confusing at time. I wish there was an easy way to fix this, but I guess there is not. The show does record at the correct time and shows the correct name in the todo list.


----------



## swaprat

Quick question on the Manual Recording Hacks: 

I live overseas and I really miss my Tivo. I'm looking at my cousin's old 14hr Tivo wondering what it's good for. Can I hack a series 1 standalone tivo to allow me to manually record programs through a browser WITHOUT ACCESS TO ANY PROGRAM GUIDE? 

Basically, I just want to program by day of week and time slot, but I'd like to be able to add my own program name so I can find it later on. I get access to AFN while in japan, and pirated StarTV while in China. Alternatively, is there an open-source program guide for these channles?

Thx.


----------



## john1980

Version 0.2.7 (full change history can be found in the readme)
Now supports an additional two repeat options. The two new options are "Weekdays (Tue-Sat)" and "Weekends". This allows daily recordings of shows that occur after midnight.

Note: This module/codebase will work under TW v1.9.4 and TWP v1.3.1. Those running newer versions (TWP v2.1+) will get the new version when they next run an update.


----------



## Pete77

john1980 said:


> Version 0.2.7 (full change history can be found in the readme)
> Now supports an additional two repeat options. The two new options are "Weekdays (Tue-Sat)" and "Weekends". This allows daily recordings of shows that occur after midnight.


Since when were Weekdays anything other than Mon-Fri and Weekends anything other than Sat-Sun so far as tv schedulers are concerned???

I know there is a semantic argument about whether the week starts on Sunday or Monday in some circles (only the church will consider it starts on a Sunday) but in tv land it definitely starts on Monday and ends on Sunday and the weekend is Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## jasch

Read carefully the explanation.. to allow recordings of shows that occur after midnight.

For example, if I want to record The Tonight Show or David Letterman no on weekdays? The program starts at 00:35AM every weekday, but if I select MON-FRI, I will miss the friday show, and on monday I will have something different recorded.

Lost of programs run in the early hours of the morning...


----------



## Pete77

jasch said:


> Read carefully the explanation.. to allow recordings of shows that occur after midnight.
> 
> For example, if I want to record The Tonight Show or David Letterman no on weekdays? The program starts at 00:35AM every weekday, but if I select MON-FRI, I will miss the friday show, and on monday I will have something different recorded.
> 
> Lost of programs run in the early hours of the morning...


OK so am I to understand there was already a Weekday and Weekend option for Mon-Fri and Sat-Sun and this is an alternate variant to catch programs that run in the early hours of the morning so don't fall within the normal weekday and weekend bounds?

If so sounds good to me. Apologies for any misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## jasch

I am getting this error with the new version (Running on a DTivo 6.2)



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_manrec '' 'set "titlestr" "New Amsterdam";set "episodetitlestr" "Reclassified";set "descriptionstr" "John wants to grant the dying wish of his first partner.";set "chnsel" "";set "chnnum" "388";set "callsign" "";set "wodatetz" "1207526400";set "wotimetz" "19";set "womin" "00";set "durationstr" "60";set "ratingstr" "0";set "repeat" "once";set "forcerecord" "0";set "recqual" "100";set "submit" "Record";'
> syntax error in expression "::version > 7"
> ("if" test expression)
> while compiling
> "if {::version > 7} { ..."
> (compiling body of proc "create_RecordingDRM", line 4)
> invoked from within
> "create_RecordingDRM $recording"
> ("uplevel" body line 5)
> invoked from within
> "uplevel $body"
> invoked from within
> "transaction {uplevel $body}"
> (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
> invoked from within
> "RetryTransaction {
> puts $chan "Creating Recording..."
> 
> set recording [ db $db create Recording ]
> create_RecordingDRM $recording
> dbobj ..."
> (procedure "create_manual_todo_recording" line 14)
> invoked from within
> "create_manual_todo_recording $chan $timeArray $chnsel $titlestr $episodestr $descriptionstr $ratingstr $programSource $recqual $keepdays $createSP"
> (procedure "::action_manrec" line 334)
> invoked from within
> "::action_$action $chan $part $env"
> ("eval" body line 1)
> invoked from within
> "eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
> --cut here--


I think line 234 has to be changed to:

if {$::version > 7} {


----------



## john1980

jasch said:


> I am getting this error with the new version (Running on a DTivo 6.2)
> 
> I think line 234 has to be changed to:
> 
> if {$::version > 7} {


My bad... I have updated the previous bundle.


----------



## beeeernuts

When I try to use the manual record, the channels aren't right.

I used a script to map my some of my channels. The manual record channel drop-down box shows the call sign and the original channel number. It also tries to record on this original channel number.

The channels that I did not map work just fine and I can use the manual record module just fine on them.

Any suggestions?

What I've tried:
- TWP channel reindex
- restart TWP
- restart tivo

My setup:
Series 1 Sony 
Antenna channels (with no mapping changes)
Satalite set-up to control a Digital TV convert box with IR


----------



## beeeernuts

I retraced my steps and it seems to be working now. 

The thing I did differently was to use TWP channel map instead of a shell script. I'm not sure if that fixed it, or if I just made some mistake the first few times.

Anyway I got it working this morning.


----------



## themonk

Since Sky have rearranged the channels and have prefixed the radio stations with zero, in TivoWeb Man Rec, I've lost channles 101 - 214, including BBC3 on 115. How can I configure ManRec just to display TV channels and not radio?


----------



## Pete77

themonk said:


> I've lost channles 101 - 214, including BBC3 on 115. How can I configure ManRec just to display TV channels and not radio?


You could either re-run Guided Setup so you only have Sky tv and not Sky tv and Sky radio or you could de-tick the Sky zero numbered radio channels in Channel I Receive.

Why do you actually need to Manually Record channels that by and large are covered in the Tivo EPG?


----------



## themonk

Hi Pete, thanks for your reply.
What happens is that the programme that is currently on drops off the EPG. I sometimes use ManRec to record programmes that have already started and cannot be accessed from the EPG.


----------



## bsdimp

Greetings,

I'd like to setup a manual recording of the over the air channels (not digitial, but analog). I have some home movies on VHS that I'd like to transfer to the TiVo, and though this would be the easiest way. However, both the on-screen TiVo menu and this module in my TivoWebPlus install only seem to record the sat channels.

I'm running on the HR10-250, in the US, with TiVo software verison 6.4a, if that matters.


----------



## classicsat

You cannot on that TiVo, its tuners are digital only.

You need a standalone type TiVo to have analog tuners/encoders, or a VCR with a digital modulator (highly unlikely).

You are probably best off getting a video capture device and capturing the video directly.


----------

